# Any NHL fans in here?



## MisfitMunky (Sep 19, 2014)

Curious to see if there any rink rats around that are excited for the 14-15 season.

#GKG


----------



## Smkweeed (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh yea I'm ready for the season. It's my favorite sport go wings!!!


----------



## MisfitMunky (Sep 22, 2014)

Wings fan huh? They were one of my top picks when Steve was still playing center. I'm actually really excited to see where the Wild end up this year.


----------



## kDude (Sep 22, 2014)

hopefully
been a huge puck fan all my life, but honestly really wasn't into it much last season. dunno if that was residual lockout spite, my team being a complete joke, or what.

the junior tournament is my favorite hockey of the year.. it's like evry year i get my favorite christmas gift


----------



## MisfitMunky (Sep 22, 2014)

Junior hockey is awesome. I go to those games as often as I can. like 12-15 bucks a ticket, why the hell not??


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 23, 2014)

i love the montreAL CANADIANS AND AM VERY exicited for the up ocming season


----------



## CdnBud (Sep 26, 2014)

I cheer for 2 teams......The Montreal Canadiens and whoever plays the Toronto Maple Leafs!


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 26, 2014)

CdnBud said:


> I cheer for 2 teams......The Montreal Canadiens and whoever plays the Toronto Maple Leafs!


 lol me too


----------



## MisfitMunky (Sep 26, 2014)

LA Kings for my hometown and Boston bruins as my east coast team. what do you guys think about the expansion theyre talking about for next year?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Sep 27, 2014)

Go Stars!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 27, 2014)

montreal canadians ftw!!! even though i fucking hate quebec ppl


----------



## Ovibird (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's go CAPS!!!


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> montreal canadians ftw!!! even though i fucking hate quebec ppl


they are a headache bc they know english they just act like they dont know it to get on everyones fing nerves


----------



## buster8813 (Sep 28, 2014)

TML gonna have a big year if they ditch Bernier and stick with Optimus Reim!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

players i hate:
phaneuf
Crosby
subban - even though hes on the team i go for
chara 
marchand 
lucic


----------



## Ovibird (Sep 30, 2014)

Watch out for the Capitals this season. If Holtby has a good year their gonna go far. So much depth on this team. With the addition of brooks orpick and Matt niskanin on the blue line. And some of the best forwards in the league. Only thing is ... New coach. New system. Got ovechkin winning rocket Richard trophy again this year.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

nuttin better then drinkin cold brews and watchin a good game of NHL!


----------



## ISK (Oct 2, 2014)

the Quebec Nordiques will prevail....one day


----------



## MisfitMunky (Oct 8, 2014)

Well tonight is the night. Bet ya'll can guess where ill be at 7 xD


----------



## DrCannaPath (Oct 8, 2014)

Hell yeah.......Go Penguins!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------



## MisfitMunky (Oct 8, 2014)

GKG we have something to defend again


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

DrCannaPath said:


> Hell yeah.......Go Penguins!!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


u like crybaby crosby do ya? lol


----------



## DrCannaPath (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u like crybaby crosby do ya? lol


He is a cry baby Hahaha but also very talented. The team as a whole is one awesome team

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

if i was in the NHL i'd be beating the piss out of everybody, not bein a little bitch like crosby lol


----------



## DrCannaPath (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if i was in the NHL i'd be beating the piss out of everybody, not bein a little bitch like crosby lol


Good for you.......I'm sooooooo proud of you  Hahaha just Fin with ya. No seriously dude, I'm dying to watch some hockey. Where I live (and unfortunately I have to keep that to myself for now) its all about soccer. No hockey no football.....I'm going crazy!!!! There are months where I have to go watch the national hockey team here practice just so that I can get some hockey in my system. NHL withdrawal if ya will

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

DrCannaPath said:


> Good for you.......I'm sooooooo proud of you  Hahaha just Fin with ya. No seriously dude, I'm dying to watch some hockey. Where I live (and unfortunately I have to keep that to myself for now) its all about soccer. No hockey no football.....I'm going crazy!!!! There are months where I have to go watch the national hockey team here practice just so that I can get some hockey in my system. NHL withdrawal if ya will
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


i love it when i see other ppl then canadians enjoying hockey , where do you live?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 8, 2014)

I unfortunately am a fan of the Edmonton Oilers who cant even find the puck most games cause half the team has their helmet on backwards. They were better when i started watching them in the 90s. Now their chronic bed shitters.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> I unfortunately am a fan of the Edmonton Oilers who cant even find the puck most games cause half the team has their helmet on backwards. They were better when i started watching them in the 90s. Now their chronic bed shitters.


srry to hear that


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> srry to hear that


Fuck you, but its true. I suffer from shitty team disorder. Its like herpes, you cant get rid of it. Its not like you can just change teams.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

keep up the good work Pacioretty!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fuck you, but its true. I suffer from shitty team disorder. Its like herpes, you cant get rid of it. Its not like you can just change teams.


hey man i wasn't being sarcastic


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hey man i wasn't being sarcastic


Womp womp at least i dont like a buncha quebequeers, pffft habs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Womp womp at least i dont like a buncha quebequeers, pffft habs


i hate quebec people but i like the team


----------



## spek9 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fuck you, but its true. I suffer from shitty team disorder. Its like herpes, you cant get rid of it. Its not like you can just change teams.


Stop whining. My team is the Leafs (even though I live in Alberta now) 

-spek


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 8, 2014)

spek9 said:


> Stop whining. My team is the Leafs (even though I live in Alberta now)
> 
> -spek


Get the fuck outta town! I lived in e town forever. I hope ya dont live in cowtown


----------



## spek9 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Get the fuck outta town! I lived in e town forever. I hope ya dont live in cowtown


Yeah, moved here a couple years ago. I spend more time in the mountains (Jasper area) than I do home though. I love the mountains.

I was just old enough to watch when the Oilers were in their dynasty in the 80's (but I hated them then) 

-spek


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 30, 2014)

Big Boston Bruins fan! I hope we start remembering how to play hockey soon...


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> keep up the good work Pacioretty!View attachment 3269791


My favorite Pacioretty highlight...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> My favorite Pacioretty highlight...


fuck u boston fan fagget, they're a bunch of sooky pricks with abouslutelty no skill

deal with it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2014)

*nelson laugh*


----------



## kronicimports24 (Dec 18, 2014)

I deff know way more about hockey than growing haha.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 24, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> My favorite Pacioretty highlight...


Ha! Chara is a beast


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! Chara is a beast


chara is a sooky ass 14 year old girl. boston bruins in general are nothing but a bunch of dirty shot sooky crybabies with no skill


----------



## ziggytime (Dec 24, 2014)

Go Bruins

Sent from my XT1042 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

Go Canadians

fuck boston bruins


----------



## kronicimports24 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> chara is a sooky ass 14 year old girl. boston bruins in general are nothing but a bunch of dirty shot sooky crybabies with no skill




Agreed. I hate them. Lets go Rangers!! Hah


----------



## ziggytime (Dec 24, 2014)

HABS will Die in 2015

Sent from my XT1042 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kronicimports24 (Dec 24, 2014)

ziggytime said:


> HABS will Die in 2015
> 
> Sent from my XT1042 using Rollitup mobile app


Bruins need a big trade. They got too soft.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> chara is a sooky ass 14 year old girl. boston bruins in general are nothing but a bunch of dirty shot sooky crybabies with no skill


I'm not a Bruins fan, but Chara is a beast. Not a great player IMO, but he's a beast


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

George Parros is a beast, chara is freakishly tall and just seems tough, hes really a bitch.


----------



## kronicimports24 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I hate lucic more than chara.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

i hate both of them


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> George Parros is a beast, chara is freakishly tall and just seems tough, hes really a bitch.


A bitch eh? lol

Yes he's tall, but he's one of the strongest players in the league, and can hang with the best of them when it comes to fighting. Apparently you don't think that's the case.... guess you'll just have to trust me on that one.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 5, 2015)

Chara is a beast and I don't even like Boston. Maybe if MTL wasn't made up of smurfs. #hatehabs


----------



## Tokecraft (Jan 8, 2015)

Rest easy, JP Parise.

Tough year for us Wild fans.


----------



## Tokecraft (Jan 14, 2015)

After last night's loss to the Penguins, I am in full-on "embrace the tank" mode. Fix the coaching and goalie issues this summer.... Get in as good a position as possible for the draft lottery and pray to the hockey gods that Minnesota wins the top pick.

What this team lacks more than anything is a player with a knack for scoring goals...someone with offensive killer instinct. I truly believe a McDavid or an Eichel will put this team over the top. Those are the types of players you build a team around, *not* Mikko Koivu. 


/end midseason rant


----------



## The Sisko (Feb 21, 2015)

_*Go Canucks!*_

Unfortunately I'm living in the heart of enemy territory. Goddam Flames fans _everywhere . . ._


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Feb 21, 2015)

Big Rangers fan here. Not a bad start for The Rook in goal last night


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Feb 21, 2015)

kronicimports24 said:


> I think I hate lucic more than chara.


Lucic is the biggest A-Hole in the NHL. The can't even stand the jerk in his hometown.


----------



## whatitis1233 (Apr 14, 2015)

Go rangers


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Go Leafs Go! (I saw this thread was from Sept)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2015)

Montreal whooped Detroit right bad


----------



## Tokecraft (Apr 15, 2015)

Like many Avs fans predicted this time last year, Blues fans expect to sweep Minnesota. 

Wild in 7.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Apr 16, 2015)

GO RANGERS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2015)

Let's go wild !!


----------



## ISK (Apr 21, 2015)

Go Oilers Go 

# 1 DRAFT pick...... again


----------



## puck1969 (May 19, 2015)

Bruins are in for an overhaul this year but I don't care, still LOVE watching playoff
hockey. Rangers Tampa Bay game last night was great but I think the Ducks have it this year.


----------



## puck1969 (May 19, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck u boston fan fagget, they're a bunch of sooky pricks with abouslutelty no skill
> 
> deal with it


Typical Canadien's fan, we all suck and they are the best! At least you don't waffle and are a real
fan. I swear, the need to wear baithing suits under their uniform for all the dives (mostly a couple
players) Great to see a fuckin' hockey thread on this site!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Bruins are in for an overhaul this year but I don't care, still LOVE watching playoff
> hockey. Rangers Tampa Bay game last night was great but I think the Ducks have it this year.


Great? It fucking sucked! Rangers couldn't do anything right!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 19, 2015)

Montreal got put out by tampa bay ffs, fuckin tampa bay out of all teams, suppose they're pretty good this year though..


----------



## puck1969 (May 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Great? It fucking sucked! Rangers couldn't do anything right!


LOL still an entertaining game but I agree, Rangers struggled that game. It was physical
and had Doc Emeric's "fire wagon hockey"


----------



## BDOGKush (May 20, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> LOL still an entertaining game but I agree, Rangers struggled that game. It was physical
> and had Doc Emeric's "fire wagon hockey"


That game made me sick, giving up a goal when they had a 3 on 5 power play, not controlling passes, comletely whiffing on shots, it was a hard game to sit through as a Rangers fan. Hope they have their shit together tonight. 

You're probably right about the Ducks


----------



## whatitis1233 (May 21, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That game made me sick, giving up a goal when they had a 3 on 5 power play, not controlling passes, comletely whiffing on shots, it was a hard game to sit through as a Rangers fan. Hope they have their shit together tonight.
> 
> You're probably right about the Ducks


I wish Nash would get his shit together, and friggen lundqvist lets in 12 goals in 2 games! Wish they'd play like they did in regular season, plus zuccarellos out. I'm surprised they even got past the capitals


----------



## puck1969 (May 21, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That game made me sick, giving up a goal when they had a 3 on 5 power play, not controlling passes, comletely whiffing on shots, it was a hard game to sit through as a Rangers fan. Hope they have their shit together tonight.
> 
> You're probably right about the Ducks


Johnson is on FIRE isn't he (short handed scorer)? St. Louis needs to get going in this series, he hasn't scored
in the playoffs yet??? The Rangers need to get bodies in front of the net like Chris Krider last night on the
short side slapshot first goal for the Rangers.


----------



## puck1969 (May 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> Montreal got put out by tampa bay ffs, fuckin tampa bay out of all teams, suppose they're pretty good this year though..



Seemed that Montreal couldn't get over the regular season they had with Tampa Bay. If they could
have played the first part of the series like the played the last 3 it would have been a hell
of a series. This time of year is like all the holiday's rolled into one!!!!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Johnson is on FIRE isn't he (short handed scorer)? St. Louis needs to get going in this series, he hasn't scored
> in the playoffs yet??? The Rangers need to get bodies in front of the net like Chris Krider last night on the
> short side slapshot first goal for the Rangers.


Yea, Tyler Johnson has been ridiculous; something like 16 goals in the playoffs now and Martin St. Louis has been non existent in the playoffs.


----------



## torontoke (May 21, 2015)

Doesnt matter who wins the east chicago or the ducks are gonna sweep em.
Leafs won the cup yesturday or thats what u would have thought.
26th place team hires a 6.5 million dollar coach lol


----------



## puck1969 (May 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Doesnt matter who wins the east chicago or the ducks are gonna sweep em.
> Leafs won the cup yesturday or thats what u would have thought.
> 26th place team hires a 6.5 million dollar coach lol


I gotta believe the Ducks are the team this year. As far as Babcock, he has the right temperament
and history to turn the Leafs around but they need to get the right mix of players to be a balanced team.
The pick up of Clarkson was a mistake clearly. He just didn't have the skating ability to keep up and
I feel like his style of game didn't mesh with the high flying Leaf style of game. It's like the opposite
of my Bruins. They keep trading away speedy talent because it doesn't mesh with Bruins style but
if you have 2-3 players like that and they mesh together well you have a balanced line and have a
multi faceted team.


----------



## torontoke (May 22, 2015)

Hopefully the leafs have learned a lesson and will stop trading away all their top picks n prospects.
I agree with the ducks winning


----------



## whatitis1233 (May 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Doesnt matter who wins the east chicago or the ducks are gonna sweep em.
> Leafs won the cup yesturday or thats what u would have thought.
> 26th place team hires a 6.5 million dollar coach lol


Funny lol, the ducks have been smoked twice by the Rangers already this year I'm sure they are not going to sweep anybody, Chicago isn't either, I know series could go either way but I think a eastern team will win this year


----------



## torontoke (May 23, 2015)

whatitis1233 said:


> Funny lol, the ducks have been smoked twice by the Rangers already this year I'm sure they are not going to sweep anybody, Chicago isn't either, I know series could go either way but I think a eastern team will win this year


Anything is possible but i think the smaller east teams will be much more beaten down by the finals.
Once the ducks big boys start leanin on the bolts or rangers it will be totally different than the regular season.


----------



## whatitis1233 (May 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Anything is possible but i think the smaller east teams will be much more beaten down by the finals.
> Once the ducks big boys start leanin on the bolts or rangers it will be totally different than the regular season.


They better hope so cause they didn't do shit vs the Rangers or the bolts in regular season the games weren't even close, either way I'm a ducks and Rangers fan so hopefully one of them win it, I think all 4 teams are very close and could go either way.


----------



## torontoke (May 23, 2015)

I tend to stop watching usually when the playoffs start because the leafs are out but this yr ive watched alot of the games and it could really go either way. But i honestly think the playoffs are where the bigger players can excel because they dont wear down as fast. Entertaining either way tho


----------



## puck1969 (May 26, 2015)

I think the bigger more physical teams win out in the playoffs and I would say the Ducks
have both those category's covered. I have to say Chicago is putting up a hell of a fight.


----------



## 2paranoid (May 26, 2015)

gonna miss damn game 7 between the rangers and lightning because of 2nd shift 


rangers will win!!!


----------



## puck1969 (May 29, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> gonna miss damn game 7 between the rangers and lightning because of 2nd shift
> 
> 
> rangers will win!!!


Hope you are taping it!


----------



## puck1969 (May 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I tend to stop watching usually when the playoffs start because the leafs are out but this yr ive watched alot of the games and it could really go either way. But i honestly think the playoffs are where the bigger players can excel because they dont wear down as fast. Entertaining either way tho


I just love it when a mid level playoff team get's through. I don't know how old you are
but I believe the Leafs made a run with Clark, Gilmour and the "cat" and they were a mid
level team that year. Was playing in a tournament in Montreal and was in the cigar bar
all night watching a 3 ot game. Best hockey watching memory!!!


----------



## Doobius1 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 29, 2015)

well I lost ten bucks on that game fuck new york


----------



## puck1969 (May 31, 2015)

Well, I was wrong about the Ducks but this means a much more
exciting Stanley Cup final!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 31, 2015)

I really do not like the blackhawks I hope the lightening can take them. Bishop vs Crawford should be a good matchup though. I don't know if I want the blackhawks or the cavs to lose more lol.


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jun 1, 2015)

I really wished it was the Ducks Vs. Tampa. as a Canucks fan, I can't stand the Blackhawks. But should be a great series either way!
*Lets Go Bolts!!*


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll be jumping on the Chicago bandwagon this Stanley Cup. Sucks the Rangers got shut out in game 7 but Tampas defensive play was on point, gotta tip my hat to them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2015)

i had ducks v rangers in nhl bracket challenge for the finals. oh well.

i'll take the bolts only since i've been to a game in tampa. should be a good series


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tampa Bay's game matches up well with Chicago and I hope they take it. Bishop over
Crawford I think. This series goes 7 glorious games!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2015)

any guesses on how many games go to OT?

i'll say 3.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 2, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> any guesses on how many games go to OT?
> 
> i'll say 3.



Think that's a good guess, up and down fire wagon hockey!


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 2, 2015)

I am pulling for chicago because fuck tampa bay and what they've done to philadelphia in football and hockey


it really is that simple

get fucked tampa, I hope one of you has a son that is a diehaird lightning fan and he cries when they lose. yeah I am still bitter about 2004 fuck you florida is a state where people go to die


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 4, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> I am pulling for chicago because fuck tampa bay and what they've done to philadelphia in football and hockey
> 
> 
> it really is that simple
> ...



Ouch! I don't even hate the Flyers for what they did to my Bruins coming back from 3-0 to beat
us LOL. Just kidding, just looking forward to a good series


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hawks are so resilient and can score quickly! Killorn tip was one of the most ridiculous things
I ever saw in the playoffs!


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 4, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Ouch! I don't even hate the Flyers for what they did to my Bruins coming back from 3-0 to beat
> us LOL. Just kidding, just looking forward to a good series


Holy shit I think I had a rough day at work came home got drunk and posted that lol!!

Don't remember that shit that's cold lol


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 4, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> Holy shit I think I had a rough day at work came home got drunk and posted that lol!!
> 
> Don't remember that shit that's cold lol



Slammin' the like button on that! Done it before.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 4, 2015)

Go Hawks clean sweep in 4.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Doesnt matter who wins the east chicago or the ducks are gonna sweep em.
> Leafs won the cup yesturday or thats what u would have thought.
> 26th place team hires a 6.5 million dollar coach lol


The problem remains... the Leafs are thin on talent, and their scouting sucks.

The Red Wings have been great because of their scouting and player development, not coaching. Lidstrom, Datsyuk, Zeterberg, etc were all mid round picks.

As a Red Wing supporter, I would have been more bummed had the Leafs signed the the Wings head European scout instead of Babcock.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone cannot deny that the leafs still remain the most valuable Franchise 9 years in a row


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The problem remains... the Leafs are thin on talent, and their scouting sucks.
> 
> The Red Wings have been great because of their scouting and player development, not coaching. Lidstrom, Datsyuk, Zeterberg, etc were all mid round picks.
> 
> As a Red Wing supporter, I would have been more bummed had the Leafs signed the the Wings head European scout instead of Babcock.


I agree with you except if the wings scouts were so good then why were they mid round picks? What happened to the guys they took with their high picks?

The leafs scouting had been terrible but they havent really had many good high picks cus they trade them all away.
Hopefully that changes


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Every team that has been really successfull during the last ten years went through a long period of sucking and soaking up high draft picks. Every team.
the leafs have ridden lifes giant cusif and not made the playoffs or gotten top 5 picks.
I remember when detroit was horrible and could hardly score a goal. They got blown out but 3plus goals a game before yzerman was drafted.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree with you except if the wings scouts were so good then why were they mid round picks? What happened to the guys they took with their high picks?
> 
> The leafs scouting had been terrible but they havent really had many good high picks cus they trade them all away.
> Hopefully that changes


Oh I'm not saying they hit on every pick....just highlighting how important a good scouting staff is. The Wings have made the playoffs 24 straight years, so they have drafted in the bottom half of the draft for 24 straight years, and they still find and develop talent every year. They have some really good young players in the AHL that will be moving up soon.

I think the Leafs are finally heading in the right direction. Shannahan will be a good GM, and Babcock will be a good coach. I'm just saying that this will take some time. The cupboards are pretty bare in TO.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh I'm not saying they hit on every pick....just highlighting how important a good scouting staff is. The Wings have made the playoffs 24 straight years, so they have drafted in the bottom half of the draft for 24 straight years, and they still find and develop talent every year. They have some really good young players in the AHL that will be moving up soon.
> 
> I think the Leafs are finally heading in the right direction. Shannahan will be a good GM, and Babcock will be a good coach. I'm just saying that this will take some time. The cupboards are pretty bare in TO.


Didnt u watch the ahl playoffs the marlies have a few good pieces.
Not as deep or full as the wings prospects but some gems. Nylander is gravy smooth and brown has surprised everyone.
Bibeau is going to be a great goalie and gauthier is a solid shut down center.
I think ur right though detroit has been awesome at rebuilding and more importantly maintaining


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

You look at the bottom of the list, and see the usual suspects: Phoenix, Tampa Bay, Carolina, Dallas, the New York Islanders, Atlanta. It's no wonder that these teams are often discussed as potential relocation candidates, and it is a strong condemnation of Gary Bettman's Sun Belt strategy.

It is interesting to note that of all the teams that have been added to the league since 1991, only Ottawa and Minnesota are in the top 15 in ticket sales. 

A lot of teams break even by making the playoffs. The amount of money the Montreal Canadians must have made in their three-round run is mind-boggling. Philadelphia and Chicago, too, must have made a lot.

But not every team makes the playoffs. Toronto missed out, but still made $92.8 million in ticket sales - likely more than any other team made in both the regular season and playoffs, with the exception of Montreal.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Also To break it down NHL is a gate driven sport most of its revenue comes from ticket sales many teams break even but a team like Toronto maple leafs ,,,, The Toronto Maple Leafs made an estimated $92.8 million in ticket sales over the regular season, almost $30 million more than the second-best Montreal Canadiens. Incredibly, that is more than five times as much revenue as the Phoenix Coyotes earned...


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> You look at the bottom of the list, and see the usual suspects: Phoenix, Tampa Bay, Carolina, Dallas, the New York Islanders, Atlanta. It's no wonder that these teams are often discussed as potential relocation candidates, and it is a strong condemnation of Gary Bettman's Sun Belt strategy.
> 
> It is interesting to note that of all the teams that have been added to the league since 1991, only Ottawa and Minnesota are in the top 15 in ticket sales.
> 
> ...


The nhl seems to go in waves. A team sucks for a decade drafts 5-8 blue chip prospects turns it around generates some playoff money then all the players want the big money so the team gets blown up and they start over.
Edmonton fans are all excited right now but in 3-4 years when all 10 first rounders need contracts they wil havel no choice but to clean house and start over


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> You look at the bottom of the list, and see the usual suspects: Phoenix, Tampa Bay, Carolina, Dallas, the New York Islanders, Atlanta. It's no wonder that these teams are often discussed as potential relocation candidates, and it is a strong condemnation of Gary Bettman's Sun Belt strategy.
> 
> It is interesting to note that of all the teams that have been added to the league since 1991, only Ottawa and Minnesota are in the top 15 in ticket sales.
> 
> ...


Betman is a knuckle head. Hockey is a regional sport and will never have mass appeal like football or baseball. There should be 24 teams tops. 

I'm biased, but I think hockey is the most exciting sport to watch... Especially come playoff time, but I don't think folks in Texas or Florida will ever be in to hockey.

Anyway, love talking hockey with you guys! I was really hoping for an original 6 final between the Black Hawks and Rangers but no mas. I'll be pulling for the Hawks. Jonathan Toews is a beast!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Also To break it down NHL is a gate driven sport most of its revenue comes from ticket sales many teams break even but a team like Toronto maple leafs ,,,, The Toronto Maple Leafs made an estimated $92.8 million in ticket sales over the regular season, almost $30 million more than the second-best Montreal Canadiens. Incredibly, that is more than five times as much revenue as the Phoenix Coyotes earned...



That's true and the Jacobs own concessions at the TD Garden but until we had the salary cap
the fuckers even took Ray Bourque to salary arbitration.... Never forgive them for that...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

What about the Oilers ??? best team ever and also the worst team ever in History going on 13 years now last place


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> What about the Oilers ??? best team ever and also the worst team ever in History going on 13 years now last place


Nobody wants to play there! They have a bitch of a time attracting free agents. They draft first over all picks, and as soon as they hit free agency they bounce.

I love the Oilers! I grew up watching Gretzky and company, but they will never come close to that again. They're essentially an AHL developmental team for the rest of the league.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Well one can see big changes there now since the old oiler packed coaching staff got runoff including management LOWE


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Well one can see big changes there now since the old oiler packed coaching staff got runoff including management LOWE


Changing the management team doesnt change the weather or the attitude of people. I wouldnt want to play there either.
Mcdavid looked like he got kicked in the nuts when they won the lotto AGAIN


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Changing the management team doesnt change the weather or the attitude of people. I wouldnt want to play there either.
> Mcdavid looked like he got kicked in the nuts when they won the lotto AGAIN


Speaking of McDavid... did you hear about this? Apparently McDavid is really tight with the Erie Otters owner too. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/hockey/hockey-lawsuit-exposes-grimy-underside-of-sports-ownership/article22646466/?service=mobile


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of McDavid... did you hear about this? Apparently McDavid is really tight with the Erie Otters owner too.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/hockey/hockey-lawsuit-exposes-grimy-underside-of-sports-ownership/article22646466/?service=mobile


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

As a previous Season ticket holder there for 12 years what is strong is fan support and that is what matters most of the NHL teams based there ideas threw how oilers managed to win cups with low pay players back in the day.. at the end of the day every game has been sold out for past 20 years when they are a competitive team there one of the loudest in all of NHL arenas
Shit you should google the state of the art Arena being built right now for the Oilers
one also has to realize the the oilers owner is top 10 richest owners of all NHL teams he could very well buy a cup if he wanted to i mean sign up some what ever free agents 10 million for one year lol just saying 606.5 million arena lol
the detriot arena was 400 million lol the Arena is going to be insane


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

I think the nhl draft lotto is a scam.
No way the oilers could be that lucky that often. Its the only thing thats kept that team in edmonton


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

sad thing is oilers will never leave Edmonton funny how owners threaten that they will move there team when in fact there in a franchise and The NHL only has the means of moving a team 

not saying a owner can pull his team out but again who knows maybe fines would come of it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> As a previous Season ticket holder there for 12 years what is strong is fan support and that is what matters most of the NHL teams based there ideas threw how oilers managed to win cups with low pay players back in the day.. at the end of the day every game has been sold out for past 20 years when they are a competitive team there one of the loudest in all of NHL arenas
> Shit you should google the state of the art Arena being built right now for the Oilers
> one also has to realize the the oilers owner is top 10 richest owners of all NHL teams he could very well buy a cup if he wanted to i mean sign up some what ever free agents 10 million for one year lol just saying 606.5 million arena lol
> the detriot arena was 400 million lol the Arena is going to be insane


Can't buy a team with a salary cap league.

Detroit has a similar problem. Not many free agents want to come here. The city is a shithole. Back before the cap they could out spend other teams and bring in guys like Brett Hull And Luc Robitaille. Can't do that anymore. Older players, especially ones that have already won a cup, want to play in warmer climates, or nicer cities. Don't forget about the tax ramifications of playing in Canada too. Hundreds of thousands of dollars left on the table if you sign in Edmonton as opposed to somewhere like Tamp Bay.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Can't buy a team with a salary cap league.
> 
> Detroit has a similar problem. Not many free agents want to come here. The city is a shithole. Back before the cap they could out spend other teams and bring in guys like Brett Hull And Luc Robitaille. Can't do that anymore. Older players, especially ones that have already won a cup, want to play in warmer climates, or nicer cities. Don't forget about the tax ramifications of playing in Canada too. Hundreds of thousands of dollars left on the table if you sign in Edmonton as opposed to somewhere like Tamp Bay.


 I couldnt disagree more about the tax dollars bro.
I hear the same argument here in toronto.
The players pay more tax and the borders a bitch but they also walk around like gods dont have to pay for a meal and have endorsements out the ass.
It more than makes up for the tax revenue.
Most guys that stuck with hockey long enough to make it to the nhl are ego maniacs but once they get the big contract and the hot hockey wife its wind down time and then its nicest climate for sex outdoors lol
Least that would be my thought process lol


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3434268


What is that?
I hope thats not supposed to be the arena


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I couldnt disagree more about the tax dollars bro.
> I hear the same argument here in toronto.
> The players pay more tax and the borders a bitch but they also walk around like gods dont have to pay for a meal and have endorsements out the ass.
> It more than makes up for the tax revenue.
> ...


Toronto and Montreal? Sure. Those cities and teams have other things to offer. But do you think players are lining up to play in Edmonton and Winnepeg? Terrible teams, brutal weather, small unappealing cities, and a higher tax rate. Players take all of that in to consideration when they hit free agency.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Toronto and Montreal? Sure. Those cities and teams have other things to offer. But do you think players are lining up to play in Edmonton and Winnepeg? Terrible teams, brutal weather, small unappealing cities, and a higher tax rate. Players take all of that in to consideration when they hit free agency.


Im not saying they would want to play in edmonton or winnipeg just that the endorsement money in any canadian city is worth more than what they lose in taxes.
Those cities will always have an unfair disadvantage because the weather does suck that bad.
I could have played in the ohl but didnt want to go to sault st marie so believe me i understand a player wanting to be somewhere.
In hindsight it was a huge mistake but if i was married to elisha cuthbert id rather live in la than toronto too.
Just so she had to wear a bikini more often lol


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

I will be straight up with you guys i played Hockey got scouted by a WHL team ,, @ 14 years old won two Allen cup rings and a gold metal ..
Was carded pro player even signed a pro contract yet never played a pro game ( NHL) was cool skating in a blue jersey And B carded player with pro players but again never even had a chance to suit up as a pro or even be a bench warmer its political.. Least i got close just wanted few games if any to say i was there look .. Anyways got payed to play again nothing like the big boys 
Although you are right in a sense when it comes to income tax some places are not good to play many people tend to think its cause players want warm weather or California living ?? most players drafted come from fairly harsh climates CANADA RUSSIA etc what players actually look at is TAXES for instance Montreal you pay 53 percent tax Vancouver your in the 44 percent tax 
Numbers do not lie players take a hit playing in some jurisdictions 
Obviously, there are other factors at play besides taxes, but the fact remains that disparities in tax rates leave some teams at a major disadvantage.”

Calgary and Edmonton took the top spot in 2014, up from fifth place in 2012. Florida, Tampa Bay, Dallas and Nashville fell from the top spot in 2012 to third best locations in 2014 to play from an income tax standpoint. Winnipeg came in at the number 12 spot, while Ottawa and Toronto both ranked 18th. Montreal was dead last at the number 30 spot.

While there is a salary cap in place, income tax differences mean that some locations have a distinct advantage over others. Edmonton and Calgary’s “true cap” (after income taxes) is a league high of $39.6 million, Vancouver at $35.4 million, Winnipeg at $34.8


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

So at a player stand point Edmonton / Calgary might not be so bad of a place to play considering if you have to pay 44 percent or higher else where for that 2 million dollar a year income over next 5 year contract ?? not including endorsements player performance incentives


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

??? 5 year contract you made total of 10 million yet almost half you never see compared to someone making same amount else where that sees 3/4 of it ??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

Shit, some of us may have played against one another.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

its a pretty big world but when you think about it pretty small


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

I think we would see alot more players flocking to those teams in tax free states if tax money was their main motivator.
And i for one dont want those players anyway.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

I played for the toronto red wings and the young nationals. First started really competitive hockey with the toronto aeros an eon ago lol
When my body isnt acting up i still go play outdoor here and there to spank the kids.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

Well in my time it was Size that mattered if you were not 195 - 230 pounds they wouldn't even look at you..
Today's Hockey is fast average life span of a NHL'r is no more then 5 years there are thousands that play 1 game and never to be seen again ..
I do not condemn a player looking out for his interests being its so much faster hockey concussions and knee injuries are at all time high the days of 10 - 20 year veterans players are over 
I personally think they should have max 4 years any player and forced to retire allowing the money to flow more freely as well i also do not think a player should be payed anything more then 1 million a year if you cannot walk away after 4 years with over 2 million saved and retire or move onto something else something is wrong 
1st year NHL 500,000
2nd year 1 mill
3rd 1 mill
4th 1 mill 
with also a small NHL pension


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

this will also allow ticket sales to lower and allow less fortunate families a chance to go to a game everyone wins


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

check this out


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> check this out View attachment 3434288


I wish there was one of those charts for endorsements too tho to offset it. David cant skate clarkson made more in toronto on endorsements than he stole from the leafs lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Well in my time it was Size that mattered if you were not 195 - 230 pounds they wouldn't even look at you..
> Today's Hockey is fast average life span of a NHL'r is no more then 5 years there are thousands that play 1 game and never to be seen again ..
> I do not condemn a player looking out for his interests being its so much faster hockey concussions and knee injuries are at all time high the days of 10 - 20 year veterans players are over
> I personally think they should have max 4 years any player and forced to retire allowing the money to flow more freely as well i also do not think a player should be payed anything more then 1 million a year if you cannot walk away after 4 years with over 2 million saved and retire or move onto something else something is wrong
> ...


You lost me there dude. I want to see the best players in the world on the ice regardless of age.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 5, 2015)

Ya i get tired of hearing about how size matters in the nhl.
The truth is the smaller guys usually have better wheels and hands.
Nothing is more exciting for me then watching lil guys blow up big guys in the open ice.
Thats how i used to play. I tried to destroy everyone every shift. I was only 5'10 but i was a healthy 220 lol


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 5, 2015)

lol tell Nathan Gerbe that size matters in the NHL


----------



## torontoke (Jun 5, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> lol tell Nathan Gerbe that size matters in the NHL


Exactly man
Or my fav theo fleury he did ok for himself.
There have been alot of smaller guys passed by during the search for the next lindros and look what happened to him.
He was so big he wasnt used to getting nailed


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 5, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Exactly man
> Or my fav theo fleury he did ok for himself.
> There have been alot of smaller guys passed by during the search for the next lindros and look what happened to him.
> He was so big he wasnt used to getting nailed


I have tons of respect for the small guys, I'm one myself at only 5'5". It's cool to see them prove their doubters wrong, like Sproles in the NFL or Muggsy Bouges who played 14 years in the NBA at only 5'3".

Here's the Gerbster putting David Krejci on his ass.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 5, 2015)

There are alot of guys in the nhl now that wouldnt have even been drafted 20 yrs ago.
And its about time.
I wasnt the smallest guy but i used to hear the same things when i played sports. Not tall enough to play basketball on a real team yet i could dunk with two hands.
Smaller guys have determination and heart thats fun to watch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2015)

good points about the small guys that had skills.

tie domi used to be a badass and he was 5'7" or 8" i think.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)

Tie domi praying for his life lol


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)

then laroque Vs simon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Exactly man
> Or my fav theo fleury he did ok for himself.
> There have been alot of smaller guys passed by during the search for the next lindros and look what happened to him.
> He was so big he wasnt used to getting nailed


Fleury was great... even though I hated Calgary as a kid! lol

I played against Marty St Louis quite a bit, and he was tough as nails! Same thing with Sakic and many others. Darcy Tucker and Tyson Nash were two of the biggest hitters I ever played against and they were both 5'10" on a good day.

Darren Helm is a small guy that I really enjoy watching now. Great wheels, and really strong on the puck


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> sad thing is oilers will never leave Edmonton funny how owners threaten that they will move there team when in fact there in a franchise and The NHL only has the means of moving a team
> 
> not saying a owner can pull his team out but again who knows maybe fines would come of it



LOL who the hell would really move a team from Edmonton (where they sell out) and move them
to some fucked up place like Washington state or Atlanta.. Fuckin' idol threats.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3434268



HOLY FUCK!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> then laroque Vs simon


nhl: better than mma/ufc/boxing. like to see mayweather/pac on skates. lol.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> HOLY FUCK!


 606 .5 milion worth probably be the most state of the art building in all of NHL


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> ??? 5 year contract you made total of 10 million yet almost half you never see compared to someone making same amount else where that sees 3/4 of it ??



Not to mention your agents cut!!!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 5, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Exactly man
> Or my fav theo fleury he did ok for himself.
> There have been alot of smaller guys passed by during the search for the next lindros and look what happened to him.
> He was so big he wasnt used to getting nailed


Nothing made me happier than when Scott Stevens dropped him while he was crusing
through the neutral zone!!!


----------



## torontoke (Jun 5, 2015)

Only three weeks til the draft. Im getting excited about all this talk the leafs are going to get #5 from carolina too.
Its a great draft class.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 6, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Only three weeks til the draft. Im getting excited about all this talk the leafs are going to get #5 from carolina too.
> Its a great draft class.


LOL Bruins haven't developed any talent since Lucic Krejci and Marchand and everyone hates 2
of them! We'll see how it goes, big game tonight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 6, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> LOL Bruins haven't developed any talent since Lucic Krejci and Marchand and everyone hates 2
> of them! We'll see how it goes, big game tonight.


we were at Disney maybe 4 or 5 years ago and the 4 of us were sitting in a hot tub with 2 couples from Canada. got to chattin' em up, talked about hockey and the wife of one of the couples told me to keep an eye out for this kid Marchand. she was related to him somehow (cousin maybe??). 

he reminds of a more annoying claude lemieux. but he does have the skills to back up the big mouth.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 7, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> we were at Disney maybe 4 or 5 years ago and the 4 of us were sitting in a hot tub with 2 couples from Canada. got to chattin' em up, talked about hockey and the wife of one of the couples told me to keep an eye out for this kid Marchand. she was related to him somehow (cousin maybe??).
> 
> he reminds of a more annoying claude lemieux. but he does have the skills to back up the big mouth.


That's exactly who I described him as to my friend. I fuckin' hated Claude Lemieux but I guess I
would have liked him in a B's uni.

Funny story about Marchand, he was in a local casino a few days after the cup win. He was playing
blackjack at 3am in his bathrobe. He had been losing most of the night and decides to bet big on one hand
and win's. He get's a little rowdy and the pit boss asks him to leave. He stands up, drops his robe
and he's butt naked. Walks out screaming that he's untouchable! He can be such an ass hat... BUT
I LOVE HIS GAME!


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jun 8, 2015)

Alright, what are the projections for tonight?
I call it takes Bishop half a period till he poops himself... 
But Lightning still takes game 3. 
Puts them back in the drivers seat for home ice.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 8, 2015)

Since the other goalie gets the start i think hawks win it


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jun 8, 2015)

That kid is good though. I Hope he proves how good he cam be!   

*Lets Go Bolts!*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 8, 2015)

it's about time for OT!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 8, 2015)

Hawks got this



Edit: .... Never mind, fucking Paquette


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Hawks got this
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: .... Never mind, fucking Paquette


crawford should of had that first one.


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jun 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> crawford should of had that first one.


That one was weak... but Lightning never gave up. Which is nice to see, didn't think they had much of a chance especially at the MAD HOUSE


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 9, 2015)

Common_Courtesy said:


> That one was weak... but Lightning never gave up. Which is nice to see, didn't think they had much of a chance especially at the MAD HOUSE


the open netters they missed really hurt. and giving up the goal seconds after the hawks scored took the wind out of their sails. 

on to game 4.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> crawford should of had that first one.


I was feeling good about my prediction in the 2nd period when Crawford looked beast against the 3 on 5 and Bishop looked like he was hurting.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> crawford should of had that first one.


I don't agree, Eddie O said that but Crawford is a butterfly style goalie. That shot would beat any
butterfly goalie. That's the point. They go down with the shot and you have to take a perfect shot
and crossbar down is a perfect shot. I am no Crawford fan either, he reminds me of Chris Osgood
with the Red Wings. Fantastic team with an ok goalie.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 9, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I don't agree, Eddie O said that but Crawford is a butterfly style goalie. That shot would beat any
> butterfly goalie. That's the point. They go down with the shot and you have to take a perfect shot
> and crossbar down is a perfect shot. I am no Crawford fan either, he reminds me of Chris Osgood
> with the Red Wings. Fantastic team with an ok goalie.


i agree with your point (and the great Eddie O!) but it seemed like he was already down b4 callahan took the shot. if he would have stayed upright, he could have blocked it i think. anyway, hossa hits that open net 9 of 10 times normally.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i agree with your point (and the great Eddie O!) but it seemed like he was already down b4 callahan took the shot. if he would have stayed upright, he could have blocked it i think. anyway, hossa hits that open net 9 of 10 times normally.


Yes, that's the way he plays. Really if that shot wasn't perfect it would
have glanced off his shoulder I think. Let's face it, the real problem goal
Crawford was the short side flub.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 10, 2015)

Big game tonight for Chicago, time to nut up!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 10, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Big game tonight for Chicago, time to nut up!


gut check time for sure!

getting sad though. could possibly be only 4 or less games for the season


----------



## torontoke (Jun 10, 2015)

Ya but this looks like its going to be a busy busy off season.
Alot of teams are looking to make deals.
What does ur team need?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 10, 2015)

No Bishop tonight, time to see what Vasilevsky is made of.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ya but this looks like its going to be a busy busy off season.
> Alot of teams are looking to make deals.
> What does ur team need?


Rangers - Need to add more dynamic scorers, St. Loius needs to go

Yotes - Everything and a miracle


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 10, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> gut check time for sure!
> 
> getting sad though. could possibly be only 4 or less games for the season



I'm feeling the same way. It's like coming to the end of a vacation... You still have
vacation left but bummed about the end.... Hope for 7!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 10, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Rangers - Need to add more dynamic scorers, St. Loius needs to go
> 
> Yotes - Everything and a miracle


St. Louis is about done I'm afraid, he has had a phenomenal career for someone that I don't
think got drafted and went to U Vermont with Tim Thomas.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ya but this looks like its going to be a busy busy off season.
> Alot of teams are looking to make deals.
> What does ur team need?


A fuckin' transition game! Opposing teams forcheck with 1 in deep they are all set. They
come with 2, forget it.
They need to stop collecting large D men that can't move the puck like
Adam Mcquaid and frankly their #1 and #2 d-men (Chara and Seidenberg) are
slipping.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 10, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Rangers - Need to add more dynamic scorers, St. Loius needs to go
> 
> Yotes - Everything and a miracle


Im hoping the leafs can grab a few more first round picks in this draft.
I think they should trade phil to to phoenix. He would help them score some goals.
Id also move jvr, kadri, bozak and bernier.
The leafs need everything lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 11, 2015)

flyers got rid of berube. first step complete.

get rid of vinny, umberger, and most of the D.

give hexy some time to get his plan/guys in place. snider has more money than God and ain't afraid to spend it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 11, 2015)

HOLYSHIT WAS CALLAHAN PLAYING his ass off last night.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 11, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I'm feeling the same way. It's like coming to the end of a vacation... You still have
> vacation left but bummed about the end.... Hope for 7!


exactly!
i call the time between end of hockey and begiining of college football the summer doldrums.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 11, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> exactly!
> i call the time between end of hockey and begiining of college football the summer doldrums.


LOL I try to explain to my non hockey watching friends that playoffs including when
the B's aren't in it is like all the holiday's rolled into one! When I wasn't married it was
a 6 pack of beer and 2-3 bowls and 5+ hours of hockey in the first round...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 11, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> A fuckin' transition game! Opposing teams forcheck with 1 in deep they are all set. They
> come with 2, forget it.
> They need to stop collecting large D men that can't move the puck like
> Adam Mcquaid and frankly their #1 and #2 d-men (Chara and Seidenberg) are
> slipping.


Gone are the days of the legion of boom and chris prongers........z needs to go, im unimpressed with Seidenberg........you see jonny boychuk playing his ass off? Liked jonny didn't like seeing him go honeslty.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No Bishop tonight, time to see what Vasilevsky is made of.



I think he played well. We'll see tonight!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Gone are the days of the legion of boom and chris prongers........z needs to go, im unimpressed with Seidenberg........you see jonny boychuk playing his ass off? Liked jonny didn't like seeing him go honeslty.


I agree, the only larger guy's in the league are the guy's that can skate and stickhandle (mostly)
Doesn't mean they will be great but they can't be slow anymore. They have to be multi skilled
unlike ex Bruin Joe Thornton. He's the kind of player that is being phased out. Just a set up man
that can't skate or be physical...


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I think he played well. We'll see tonight!


Yea he did alright but the Hawks had a hard time getting pressure on him. They need to test him more than they did in the last game.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 13, 2015)

For sure, isn't the plan when the backup comes in to get the puck to the net at any
cost? Make him at least play it, it's the biggest stage in hockey. Has to have some butterflies!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2015)

The Lightning just played some awesome defense and kept the Hawks from being able to do much, I think the Hawks were lucky to get out of that game with a win and will probably lose tonight. The Lightning just look like they want it more.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 13, 2015)

The lightning may want to consider playing stamkos more or he is gonna bolt!
I dont understand why he isnt playing half the game. Seems like he doesnt get much respect from his coach to me.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Gone are the days of the legion of boom and chris prongers........z needs to go, im unimpressed with Seidenberg........you see jonny boychuk playing his ass off? Liked jonny didn't like seeing him go honeslty.


Thing that pisses me off and is the hallmark of the owners, the Jacobs is they had a
compliance buyout. They could have turned to Chris Kelly and buy him out. Thanks
for the memories but we gotta keep Boychuk. That simple, SPEND A LITTLE FUCKIN'
MONEY YOU CHEAPSKATES! We need an owner that lives in N.E. and is a fan, not
someone from Buffalo that doesn't give a fuck and is a known cheap fuck.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 14, 2015)

kinda pisses me off too. Fell asleep last night when they were tied. Cant believe the hawks got that win!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, the first goal I feel is both Hedman and Bishop's fault. First off
Bisop needs to stay in the friggin' net. That's your best offensive defenceman
on the team. That's what he's there for. Secondly, if Bishop comes out
the puck should go to the guy that's facing the way you want the puck
to go... Hedman should have let Bishop play it. Would have been an
easy clear, Sharp wasn't close enough to interrupt the play. Bummed
we haven't had a 2 ot game yet....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

that last game had me smh honestly puck. great hockey, Melrose and the boyz outside thunderdome pumpin up the tampa bay crowd. then tampa get out played at home with 2-2 series tie? Where the fuck is stamkos?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

Dude it seems like as soon as kucherov slammed the net tampa was deflated!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 15, 2015)

how about 4 OT's tonite and then let's see game 7?? i don't want it to end!!!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> that last game had me smh honestly puck. great hockey, Melrose and the boyz outside thunderdome pumpin up the tampa bay crowd. then tampa get out played at home with 2-2 series tie? Where the fuck is stamkos?


Stamkos is being checked closely and if nobody else gives them a reason to stop I think
it will continue. Gonna be tough to get him away from it in Chicago. Time for Stamkos to
make a difference checkers or not. It's a reputation builder for his legacy. We'll see how he does
tonight!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dude it seems like as soon as kucherov slammed the net tampa was deflated!



Ya and Druin (spelling?) who I expected to step in and pick up where Kucherov left off. He looked
good for his first few shifts but the line never meshed it seemed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

just got done watching nhl tonight! Agreed rckymtnman I wanna see game 7!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone got any predictions???? i wanna but dont wanna jinx the lightning!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 15, 2015)

i THINK CHI wins by 3 with a late empty netter. i HOPE TB wins in OT.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah man, i knew it was gonna happen when i saw the first period. actually went to bed after i saw the first period....i knew.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 16, 2015)

Go blue jackets 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Vermont Sarge (Jun 16, 2015)

go rangers !


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, Stamkos played well and maybe if he scored instead of hitting the crossbar things
would be different... One thing drives me nuts about the broadcast. Pierre McGuire has
got to stop making excuses for players. Kucherov almost had that great chance but Oduya
made a great play. McGuire says you can see he's not skating well due to running into the
post. HE HURT HIS SHOULDER!!!! Pierre, get out from under the players table, wipe of your
mouth and call 'em straight man....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

Could not agree more!^^^^^^^^^^ Now puck lets see how our bruins plan to handle next season!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> go rangers !


Let me find out your a fellow vermonter too!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Well, Stamkos played well and maybe if he scored instead of hitting the crossbar things
> would be different... One thing drives me nuts about the broadcast. Pierre McGuire has
> got to stop making excuses for players. Kucherov almost had that great chance but Oduya
> made a great play. McGuire says you can see he's not skating well due to running into the
> ...


thankfully the Pens weren't in it. McGuire takes Cindy and Letang so far down his throat that Jenna Jameson gets jealous. 

no wonder when he coached the Whalers that his players called him the worst they ever played under.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

McGuire takes Cindy and Letang so far down his throat that Jenna Jameson gets jealous. LMAO seriously rckymtn i almost pissed myself laughing when i read that. Whats up with the dude commentating with the shaky ass hand? did you notice that? He must be battling an injury lmao!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 16, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> thankfully the Pens weren't in it. McGuire takes Cindy and Letang so far down his throat that Jenna Jameson gets jealous.
> 
> no wonder when he coached the Whalers that his players called him the worst they ever played under.


That is sooo funny mtnman. Jenna Jameson reference... CLASSIC!
That I didn't know and I watched the Whalers on channel 22 when we first got cable. He is
really difficult to listen to. Thankfully I usually dvr the games because my wife & kids don't like
it. I fast forward thru his penalty box segments.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2015)

The first team I watched/loved as a kid was the Hartford Whalers. Around 1975ish. I was 5 or 6. Also was a Red Sox fan too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

Didn't the dineen brothers play for the whalers back then?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Didn't the dineen brothers play for the whalers back then?



don't remember too many details. i remember gordie howe, mark howe and dave keon were there. also remember going up to springfield MA with my Dad for a few games because the rink wasn't finished yet in Hartford. 

then i think we moved and the roof collapsed on the Hartford Civic Center. too much snow on the roof or something like that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

Good ole gordy howe.........dineen was the coach.....im such a stoner my apologies.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

IF your bored we could play fantasy football.......http://fantasy.nfl.com/league/3190112 just a thought


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> IF your bored we could play fantasy football.......http://fantasy.nfl.com/league/3190112 just a thought


you guys play for money? how much? i usually just do yahoo fantasy for free.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/562935870463003/photos/a.835728116517109.1073741828.562935870463003/835727753183812/?type=1&theater


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> The first team I watched/loved as a kid was the Hartford Whalers. Around 1975ish. I was 5 or 6. Also was a Red Sox fan too.



I love it, you and I are the same age. Nothing like the sound of Brass Bonanza!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Didn't the dineen brothers play for the whalers back then?


One Dineen brother (Kevin) but don't forget Chris Pronger, Brendan Shanahan Mike Liut (spelling)
Ulf FUCKING Samuelson Geoff Sanderson and Ron Francis!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL we should get a RIU men's team together and play in a tourney!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I love it, you and I are the same age. Nothing like the sound of Brass Bonanza!


good memory!!! i remember having a 45 record with brass bonanza on one side and a recording of a huge brawl with the Whalers and another team. just about wore that thing out on the record player.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

had to google it. was Whalers vs Minnesota Fighting Saints. was like an 11minute recording of the whole fight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> One Dineen brother (Kevin) but don't forget Chris Pronger, Brendan Shanahan Mike Liut (spelling)
> Ulf FUCKING Samuelson Geoff Sanderson and Ron Francis!


and i think sean burke was the goalie before they became the Hurricanes. lots of talent came thru little old Hartford.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> had to google it. was Whalers vs Minnesota Fighting Saints. was like an 11minute recording of the whole fight.



Awsome! Looking it up right now! They had some great players but it seemed
that when they came to the Whalers they never lived up to expectations. I thought
they would get it going when they got Shanahan but he didn't want to be there...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice to see Kimmo Timonen finally win a cup. He's a real class act that guy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice to see Kimmo Timonen finally win a cup. He's a real class act that guy.


as a Flyers fan, was really hoping that Kimmo would hoist it. What a way to retire in style,huh??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> as a Flyers fan, was really hoping that Kimmo would hoist it. What a way to retire in style,huh??


No doubt. I played in Philly before he came along, but I've got a few peeps still in the organization, and to a man they all vouch for what a great guy he is. Nice to see a good person like him finally get a ring.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No doubt. I played in Philly before he came along, but I've got a few peeps still in the organization, and to a man they all vouch for what a great guy he is. Nice to see a good person like him finally get a ring.


oh no shit? i'm a philly fan since 79. ok. to test you philly-ness, geno's or pat's??? if you fail, you have to disclose your identity. LOL>


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> oh no shit? i'm a philly fan since 79. ok. to test you philly-ness, geno's or pat's??? if you fail, you have to disclose your identity. LOL>


Jim's, "with" of course.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

oh man. my bro in law likes jim's too. and he's a steelers and pens fan. needless to say, do not like him. 

about 3 months before joey vento (geno's) passed, my wife took him a 8x`11 of our dog wearing a Geno's shirt. he put it up right at the front of the place, just to the left of where you order the steaks. 

how soon before timmo did you play there? i'm quite curious.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> oh man. my bro in law likes jim's too. and he's a steelers and pens fan. needless to say, do not like him.
> 
> about 3 months before joey vento (geno's) passed, my wife took him a 8x`11 of our dog wearing a Geno's shirt. he put it up right at the front of the place, just to the left of where you order the steaks.
> 
> how soon before timmo did you play there? i'm quite curious.


The current GM was between the pipes. That's all you're getting out of me. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

ok. the glory days. did you happen to go to "monsters of rock" at the old JFK stadium?? 

i won't ask anymore. just chatting with an ex flyer is good enough for me. is there a better city to play in other than philly? maybe montreal? or detroit?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't see that concert. Saw quite a few, but not that one. Billy Joel and Elton John on the same stage was really great. The finished up with Philadelphia Freedom.... so good!

I really enjoyed my time there. It's tough to compare Canadian cities as hockey is really the only show in town, but as far as American cities go Philadelphia is right up there. Great restaurants, great sports teams, and great people.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 18, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> as a Flyers fan, was really hoping that Kimmo would hoist it. What a way to retire in style,huh??[/QUO
> 
> Funny how he wanted to give it away right away and the guy's had to ask him
> to take it around. Woulda been a fist fight if I was him before I was ready to
> give it up!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2015)

I've got the DT's bad: shaking, headaches, etc. since it's winter in Australia, do they televise any hockey??


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 22, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> I've got the DT's bad: shaking, headaches, etc. since it's winter in Australia, do they televise any hockey??



LOL I know they play semi professional hockey. I've been scanning the
nhl network for classic games but they really haven't played any... I'm
ready to go on youtube and see if I can find some games!

P.S. what the hell happened to my post above???


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 22, 2015)

Regular SeasonPlayoffs
#Player NameBirthdateAgePos.GPGAPtsPIM+/-GPGAPtsPIM
19Joe Sakic
13Mats Sundin
31Valeri Kamensky
9Mike Ricci
48Scott Young
38Iain Fraser
51Andrei Kovalenko
25Martin Rucinsky
47Claude Lapointe
5Alexei Gusarov
22Ron Sutter
7Curtis Leschyshyn
28Bob Bassen
59Dave Karpa
29Steven Finn
6Craig Wolanin
45Mike McKee
17Chris Lindberg
Martin Gelinas
55Garth Butcher
2Tommy Sjodin
12Chris Simon
52Adam Foote
33Reggie Savage
Brad Werenka
Kerry Huffman
23Paul MacDermid
11Owen Nolan
15Tony Twist
35Stephane Fiset
14Dwayne Norris
55Rene Corbet
54Ed Ward
44Aaron Miller
24Paxton Schulte
4Mike Hurlbut
1Garth Snow
73Alain Cote
42Jon Klemm
32Jacques Cloutier
41Jocelyn Thibault

*if the Quebec Nordiques only knew... Last full season in Quebec roster also had the
rights to Peter Forsberg. *


----------



## torontoke (Jun 22, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Regular SeasonPlayoffs
> #Player NameBirthdateAgePos.GPGAPtsPIM+/-GPGAPtsPIM
> 19Joe Sakic1969-07-0724C8428649218-8----------
> 13Mats Sundin1971-02-1322C84325385601----------
> ...


I think they knew but the $.60 canadian dollar exchange was bleeding them dry.
If the dollar didnt turn around a few more canadian teams would have folded up too.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I think they knew but the $.60 canadian dollar exchange was bleeding them dry.
> If the dollar didnt turn around a few more canadian teams would have folded up too.



That would have sucked.. Gotta have a contingent of Canadian teams. But those names...
Sakic, Forsberg, Sundin, Nolen, Rucinsky etc etc.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2015)

i thought it was a combo of the exchange rate and somehting to do with the lease of the quebec auditorium too? 

and sakic just about lost his hand in a snowblower accident out here in colorado not too long ago. that would've sucked. especially if it was his wiping hand.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought it was a combo of the exchange rate and somehting to do with the lease of the quebec auditorium too?
> 
> and sakic just about lost his hand in a snowblower accident out here in colorado not too long ago. that would've sucked. especially if it was his wiping hand.



LOL wish I could have liked that post 50 times!
I don't like the new 3 on 3 very much. Going to kill the top players with high
energy shifts with few people to pass to.

God almighty NHL put a team in Quebec city!!! LOL That or Hartford!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> LOL wish I could have liked that post 50 times!
> I don't like the new 3 on 3 very much. Going to kill the top players with high
> energy shifts with few people to pass to.
> 
> God almighty NHL put a team in Quebec city!!! LOL That or Hartford!


i'm not sure what to think of the 3 on 3 just yet. would like to see the first week or two of regular season and see how they are then. 

we went up to quebec city as high school seniors (me and 2 buddies). had the chance to go to a nordique game but one guy was totally against it and was being a douche. me and my other buddy were pissed so the next night when we went out for dinner, i went back to the room and put his rollabed outside. by the time we got back, it was frozen solid. hockey rules!!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 24, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not sure what to think of the 3 on 3 just yet. would like to see the first week or two of regular season and see how they are then.
> 
> we went up to quebec city as high school seniors (me and 2 buddies). had the chance to go to a nordique game but one guy was totally against it and was being a douche. me and my other buddy were pissed so the next night when we went out for dinner, i went back to the room and put his rollabed outside. by the time we got back, it was frozen solid. hockey rules!!



Sick mtnman, why the fuck was he against it? I was on a business trip in Chicago with a dude I worked
with and we got tickets to a blackhawk's game. I'm not a Blackhawks fan but any time you can see a game
in another city you gotta go for it. We took a cab and it cost us $80.... We had nosebleed seats and met
this husband and wife at the game. They gave us a ride to the hotel that was on the OPOSITE SIDE OF 
TOWN. They had no idea who we were but the extended themselves for us and I will forever be
appreciative for it. Your buddy needs to get his head out of his ass and go to games in other city's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 25, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Sick mtnman, why the fuck was he against it? I was on a business trip in Chicago with a dude I worked
> with and we got tickets to a blackhawk's game. I'm not a Blackhawks fan but any time you can see a game
> in another city you gotta go for it. We took a cab and it cost us $80.... We had nosebleed seats and met
> this husband and wife at the game. They gave us a ride to the hotel that was on the OPOSITE SIDE OF
> ...


if i remember, he said the tix were too much money. we went up to ski and turns out he was a cross-country skier too. LOSER!

good story about the Hawks game. i used to travel too and got to see a few blue jackets games when I went to C'bus. got to see afew 2nd division games in Sweden when i was over there which was really cool.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 25, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> if i remember, he said the tix were too much money. we went up to ski and turns out he was a cross-country skier too. LOSER!
> 
> good story about the Hawks game. i used to travel too and got to see a few blue jackets games when I went to C'bus. got to see afew 2nd division games in Sweden when i was over there which was really cool.



LOOOOOOOSER! Big changes for my Bruins, No Paillie Campbell and now today Colorado picked
up the rights to Carl Soderberg for a 6th round pick... Keep an eye on him, he's going to be good....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 25, 2015)

Avs are my second fave team now that I live out here so glad to see him coming here. although they could use more good D'men. 

only for a 6th rounder huh? from i remember of watching the B's, he was pretty talented. seems cheap.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> Avs are my second fave team now that I live out here so glad to see him coming here. although they could use more good D'men.
> 
> only for a 6th rounder huh? from i remember of watching the B's, he was pretty talented. seems cheap.


Im not sure but maybe he is due for a new contract and its just a 6th for the negotiating rights.
He was a better d man than a 6th rounder imo
The avs are going to be a force real soon your lucky to get to follow such a talented young team.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 25, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im not sure but maybe he is due for a new contract and its just a 6th for the negotiating rights.
> He was a better d man than a 6th rounder imo
> The avs are going to be a force real soon your lucky to get to follow such a talented young team.


yeah, avs are fun to watch but frustrating as hell. their record should be way better given the talent level. 


what do you guys think about Vegas possibly getting a team?


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 25, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> Avs are my second fave team now that I live out here so glad to see him coming here. although they could use more good D'men.
> 
> only for a 6th rounder huh? from i remember of watching the B's, he was pretty talented. seems cheap.



I think he's up for a contract soon and the B's can't afford him. Also their trying to get faster.
Big rumor around here Milan Lucic for Chris Kreider... Makes sense for the Rangers 'cause
they got out physicaled (not really a word) by the Lightening and the B's are looking for
speed. Probably wouldn't get that much for Lucic so I think it's a pipe dream.
As far as Soderberg he's a great 3rd liner but I think 2nd line time is a little bit to much
for him but if you put him on a line with some talent he CAN score and be physical.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 25, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im not sure but maybe he is due for a new contract and its just a 6th for the negotiating rights.
> He was a better d man than a 6th rounder imo
> The avs are going to be a force real soon your lucky to get to follow such a talented young team.



That's correct, negotiating rights but I would think that would be a great spot for him.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 25, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, avs are fun to watch but frustrating as hell. their record should be way better given the talent level.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about Vegas possibly getting a team?



I just don't like the idea, they really have no fan base. It would be a trendy thing to do to go to
a hockey game but for a playoff run? Locally we call them "pink hats". People who go to games
but couldn't name one player from the home team. Fuckin' putz's, I can't afford to go to a game
but these ass hat's get a ticket from a boss or some such nonsense and don't even know the game
or who to cheer for.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree the avs are a good spot for soderberg.
Mind u i think bozak and kessel would look good on the avs too.
Even jake gardiner would help the back end.

I think expansion teams anywhere is a terrible idea. The league is too watered down talent wise now.
I think they should relocate teams first before they consider wxpanding the league.
I still dont understand why the players arent freaking out.
During the last lock out the league made sure to beat the players into a partnership where if the league makes more the players make more.
If anyone thinks a team in arizona or las vegas would make more overall than a second team in toronto or a team in quebec than they dont watch hockey.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2015)

I cant wait for the draft tomorrow.
Alot if great young talent in this draft. The perk of not being able to work the last couple yrs is i got to watch alot of jr hockey.
This yrs 1st round could be the overall best 1st round ever.


----------



## Tokecraft (Jun 25, 2015)

Even better than 2003?

Also, expansion is a good thing. The League's star players will have more scrubs to play against. And there are enough NHL-caliber players playing in other leagues to make it not so bad....

Some teams could use a relocation. Contraction ain't happening no matter how bad you want it.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2015)

Tokecraft said:


> Even better than 2003?
> 
> Also, expansion is a good thing. The League's star players will have more scrubs to play against. And there are enough NHL-caliber players playing in other leagues to make it not so bad....
> 
> Some teams could use a relocation. Contraction ain't happening no matter how bad you want it.


Imo it is a deeper talent pool than 03. Only time will tell but there are alot of players with tons of potential to be star players not just nhl regulars.
I agree there are alot of nhl caliber players not currently on rosters but as long as teams waste 2-3roster spots on big lugs with no game the overall quality of game will only get worse when you add at least 60 more players.
Contraction could benefit them more financially if it also involves relocating two teams.


----------



## Tokecraft (Jun 25, 2015)

Potential doesn't guarantee success. 

You know there is an expansion draft, right? Each team will lose some players, and those guys will most likely be replaced by AHLers. I know my team has some scrubs I hope it loses to the expansion draft lol. I'd also like to see some of my team's AHL prospects make the jump to the NHL. I'm sure fans of every other team feel the same way, too. (Well, maybe not Blackhawks fans....)


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2015)

Tokecraft said:


> Potential doesn't guarantee success.
> 
> You know there is an expansion draft, right? Each team will lose some players, and those guys will most likely be replaced by AHLers. I know my team has some scrubs I hope it loses to the expansion draft lol. I'd also like to see some of my team's AHL prospects make the jump to the NHL. I'm sure fans of every other team feel the same way, too. (Well, maybe not Blackhawks fans....)


Thats exactly my point how does adding two teams made up of scrubs and lifetime ahl guys improve the game as a whole.
Gives them (nhl) a nice influx of start up money but once those twams start losing millions a yr like half the other teams the only time we will hear about them is when they are about to go bankrupt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2015)

i say fuck vegas. there will a buzz at beginning but soon after the crowd will show up for the first period and leave during 1st intermssion to go gamble, eat, strip club, etc. how many people show up for a noon Saturday game??

panthers and coyotes should be shut down and re-incorporated into the league. miami is a horrible sports town. even though they sniffed the playoffs, the attendance didn't go up. and coyotes ownership from what i read is horrible.


----------



## Tokecraft (Jun 26, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Thats exactly my point how does adding two teams made up of scrubs and lifetime ahl guys improve the game as a whole.
> Gives them (nhl) a nice influx of start up money but once those twams start losing millions a yr like half the other teams the only time we will hear about them is when they are about to go bankrupt.


I never said it was two teams "full of lifetime AHL scrubs." I'd rather see players like Kane and Crosby, and even McEichel if their potential holds up, pull off more superstar moves against a slightly weaker talent pool. Now, I don't agree with Vegas being a good place for a hockey team, but considering how balanced the NHL is right now I think expansion could be a good thing. I'm all for giving it a chance if it means more exciting plays.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2015)

i gotta side with @torontoke on this one. how many teams have 3 solid lines? very few. more teams means now teams will be lucky to have 2 solid lines to put out there. i'd rather see 16 teams that had NHL caliber players at every position than what we have now.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 26, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i gotta side with @torontoke on this one. how many teams have 3 solid lines? very few. more teams means now teams will be lucky to have 2 solid lines to put out there. i'd rather see 16 teams that had NHL caliber players at every position than what we have now.



And if they have 3 lines they don't have a true #1 top line. Fuckin big changes
for my Bruins. Even scuttlebutt that Chara for Ryan O'reilly could happen.
2.7 mill per year for Adam Mcquade? REALLY???????


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 26, 2015)

Tokecraft said:


> I never said it was two teams "full of lifetime AHL scrubs." I'd rather see players like Kane and Crosby, and even McEichel if their potential holds up, pull off more superstar moves against a slightly weaker talent pool. Now, I don't agree with Vegas being a good place for a hockey team, but considering how balanced the NHL is right now I think expansion could be a good thing. I'm all for giving it a chance if it means more exciting plays.


Unfortunately this would cause more teams to go defensive ala Minnesota. A few scorers
but their system is predicated on defense. I don't know about you but I can do without watching
20 Minnesota Wild teams.. No offense...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2015)

hey puck, who the hell are the B's keeping? aren't most fans wanting to get rid of Chara too?


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 26, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey puck, who the hell are the B's keeping? aren't most fans wanting to get rid of Chara too?


Fuck if I know! I guess we're going to be one of those AHL teams! If this is a rebuild
then Chara needs to go... They drafted a Czech D man but I don't think they're going
to pay Chara over 7 mil a year to "mentor" him. Also talk of the B's trying to get Seabrook
from Chicago. This stinks of the new GM having a gentleman's agreement with another
GM, Don Sweeney clears the cap space and the other GM turned his back on him. I'm
grasping at straws here but we went to the finals in '12-'13 for Christ sakes!!!


----------



## Tokecraft (Jun 27, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Unfortunately this would cause more teams to go defensive ala Minnesota. A few scorers
> but their system is predicated on defense. I don't know about you but I can do without watching
> 20 Minnesota Wild teams.. No offense...


No offense taken. Minnesota still had plenty of scoring to beat the run and gun Avs and the big, bad Blues. They just keep losing to a more offensively gifted team in Chicago. 

I think most, if not all, teams have made defense priority number one. Looking at the two teams who have won the past four Cups, you _need_ to be more than good on the back end. But you need some timely goal scoring, too.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree.
Teams now are trying to win 1-0 and it makes for boring hockey.
I hope the days of big unskilled lugs is over and more and more speed and sick hands become the norm.
Id rather see a flashy deke make a d man look amatuer than a staged fight.
Imo the best fights are the unexpected real ones full of passion.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

i think we should ban football. it distracts adults away from more important shit like the tyranny in place. if youre providing for your family, are aware of the patriot act, ndaa, tpp and fema camps, and you still have time to watch football, then ok, but if football is your life then that's pretty damn sad. the romans figured out long to distract adults with sport. id rather watch gladiators than football.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2015)

http://boston.suntimes.com/national-sports/7/72/1370434/mike-commodore-twitter-pierre-mcguire


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> i think we should ban football. it distracts adults away from more important shit like the tyranny in place. if youre providing for your family, are aware of the patriot act, ndaa, tpp and fema camps, and you still have time to watch football, then ok, but if football is your life then that's pretty damn sad. the romans figured out long to distract adults with sport. id rather watch gladiators than football.


wrong thread dude. hockey is life and life is hockey.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 28, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> http://boston.suntimes.com/national-sports/7/72/1370434/mike-commodore-twitter-pierre-mcguire



WOW He's bad but man that's rough.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 28, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree.
> Teams now are trying to win 1-0 and it makes for boring hockey.
> I hope the days of big unskilled lugs is over and more and more speed and sick hands become the norm.
> Id rather see a flashy deke make a d man look amatuer than a staged fight.
> Imo the best fights are the unexpected real ones full of passion.



Agreed on the fighting thing, I hope it doesn't go back to the early 90's
7-5 games though.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 28, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Agreed on the fighting thing, I hope it doesn't go back to the early 90's
> 7-5 games though.


I think the goalies are too big and or talented for a return to 7-5 but 4-3 or 3-2 games would be nice.
I miss the league leader scorers having 100-120 points.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 28, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I think the goalies are too big and or talented for a return to 7-5 but 4-3 or 3-2 games would be nice.
> I miss the league leader scorers having 100-120 points.


4-3 or 3-2 is cool but I hated the Penguins games with Jagr. Francis Lemieux and Stevens (who is from
my hometown). They didn't care about defence because they knew they would outscore the other team.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 28, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> 4-3 or 3-2 is cool but I hated the Penguins games with Jagr. Francis Lemieux and Stevens (who is from
> my hometown). They didn't care about defence because they knew they would outscore the other team.


Id prefer those days to a guy winning the scoring title with 85 pts.
A happy medium would be best but something has to change.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 28, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Id prefer those days to a guy winning the scoring title with 85 pts.
> A happy medium would be best but something has to change.



Yes a happy medium would be good but truth telling I played defence and still do
in men's leagues... LOL


----------



## torontoke (Jun 28, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Yes a happy medium would be good but truth telling I played defence and still do
> in men's leagues... LOL


Lol
I too was a d man.
But i also scored more than most forwards on teams i played for.
Ten years of summer power skating school on top of two leagues at the same time built up my wheels pretty good. Thats why i prefer the speedy scorers zippin around.


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Lol
> I too was a d man.
> But i also scored more than most forwards on teams i played for.
> Ten years of summer power skating school on top of two leagues at the same time built up my wheels pretty good. Thats why i prefer the speedy scorers zippin around.



LOL When I was younger I was a scorer from the defensive end but I just loved
when the other teams best players came down on a 2 on 1 and you just blow the
play up, take the puck and send one of your guy's on a breakaway 'cause the other
teams d is napping. Best feeling!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Lol
> I too was a d man.
> But i also scored more than most forwards on teams i played for.
> Ten years of summer power skating school on top of two leagues at the same time built up my wheels pretty good. Thats why i prefer the speedy scorers zippin around.



What happened to getting rid of Kessel and Phanouf? I expected some changes up
there. Probably my favorite sweater in the NHL including my B's.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> What happened to getting rid of Kessel and Phanouf? I expected some changes up
> there. Probably my favorite sweater in the NHL including my B's.


Now they are saying kessel is coming back to toronto in july to work with gary roberts to get in shape. Im all for trading dion but if phil gets in shape he could be scary good.
Who knows.
Boston sure is imploding. What is sweeney smoking lol


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 29, 2015)

LOL the Leafs and the Bruins are both laughing stocks right now. But my team isnt much better thats for sure but better than those 2 joke teams right now


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LOL the Leafs and the Bruins are both laughing stocks right now. But my team isnt much better thats for sure but better than those 2 joke teams right now


Ya no kidding.
Looks like hunter and the rest of team shanagment have it back on track. Im excited to see marner evolve under babcock. And rielly gets better every game.
Im a leafs fan so small victories lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2015)

and finally my Flyers look like they know what they are doing. fucking Homer set us back years with some of the orange pylons he hired. I think Snider finally is going to let Hexy do his thing just like he did in LA. 

hey puck, i see you guys picked up Rinaldo. thank you, thank you, thank you!!! he'll bump up your PIM's for the season. LOL.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2015)

@puck1969 @torontoke : did you guys play professionally at all? i grew up near a canal in PA so played alot as a kid but only played organized for one season in an adult check league in North Carolina of all places.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> @puck1969 @torontoke : did you guys play professionally at all? i grew up near a canal in PA so played alot as a kid but only played organized for one season in an adult check league in North Carolina of all places.


I played for 12 yrs in the mthl all the way to junior b and than got picked up by the young national team when i was 15.
Got invited to an ohl try out but declined because i didnt want to move to the northern butthole of ontario.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I played for 12 yrs in the mthl all the way to junior b and than got picked up by the young national team when i was 15.
> Got invited to an ohl try out but declined because i didnt want to move to the northern butthole of ontario.


just checked out the OHL website. i never knew there were that many teams! does every decent size town have a team? some of those bus rides must be long as hell huh?


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> just checked out the OHL website. i never knew there were that many teams! does every decent size town have a team? some of those bus rides must be long as hell huh?


I think every major city with a population over 150 000 or something. An yes the bus rides range from an hour to 10 hours depending where your going.
I played in a tournament in thunder bay as a kid it was 14 hrs each way.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> One Dineen brother (Kevin) but don't forget Chris Pronger, Brendan Shanahan Mike Liut (spelling)
> Ulf FUCKING Samuelson Geoff Sanderson and Ron Francis!


ulf was an animal ha ha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> And if they have 3 lines they don't have a true #1 top line. Fuckin big changes
> for my Bruins. Even scuttlebutt that Chara for Ryan O'reilly could happen.
> 2.7 mill per year for Adam Mcquade? REALLY???????


When i read it i literally sharted dude!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

As for boston's move's idk man i really like sweeney. I gotta believe this is all rebuilding moves, looks like lucic for what two first rounders? i'm ok with that!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 30, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Now they are saying kessel is coming back to toronto in july to work with gary roberts to get in shape. Im all for trading dion but if phil gets in shape he could be scary good.
> Who knows.
> Boston sure is imploding. What is sweeney smoking lol


Ya that fuckin' prick never shares the good stuff!!! LOL Looks like their going to package
some picks and a player at free agency but they need at least 2 top 4 d and that's gonna
be tough. Looks like a rebuild year.... Fuck me...

Would have thought you would want to keep Dion and maybe shop a forward? Dion not
popular these day's or you really pushing for the high speed transition game?


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> and finally my Flyers look like they know what they are doing. fucking Homer set us back years with some of the orange pylons he hired. I think Snider finally is going to let Hexy do his thing just like he did in LA.
> 
> hey puck, i see you guys picked up Rinaldo. thank you, thank you, thank you!!! he'll bump up your PIM's for the season. LOL.



Again.... Fuck my life..... LOL WTF are we DOOOOOOOIIIINNNGGG!!!


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> @puck1969 @torontoke : did you guys play professionally at all? i grew up near a canal in PA so played alot as a kid but only played organized for one season in an adult check league in North Carolina of all places.



Nah, played in an ex nhl/collegiate mens league in my 20's. LOL


----------



## puck1969 (Jun 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> As for boston's move's idk man i really like sweeney. I gotta believe this is all rebuilding moves, looks like lucic for what two first rounders? i'm ok with that!



It turned out to be 2 with the trade of the goalie we got in return for him. Suck San Jose suck!!!
Their in a tough division so that pick will look great next year!


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Ya that fuckin' prick never shares the good stuff!!! LOL Looks like their going to package
> some picks and a player at free agency but they need at least 2 top 4 d and that's gonna
> be tough. Looks like a rebuild year.... Fuck me...
> 
> ...


I have a hard time watching dion play. He is one of the slowest players in the league and one of the worst captains ever.7 mil for a #3 dman is painfull to watch night n and out.


What do u guys think about the kings simply terminating mike richards contract?
Think that is gonna fly or they end up paying him later


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I have a hard time watching dion play. He is one of the slowest players in the league and one of the worst captains ever.7 mil for a #3 dman is painfull to watch night n and out.
> 
> 
> What do u guys think about the kings simply terminating mike richards contract?
> Think that is gonna fly or they end up paying him later


I heard Mr.Stoll just asked him to hold something for him. Sounds like a good excuse! LOL. What are you guys hearing? some type of prescription drug thing would be my guess. Pills in a unmarked container, etc. 

sounds like Philly did good to get rid of him. when i lived back in Philly, sports radio was always saying he was a douche in the room.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> I heard Mr.Stoll just asked him to hold something for him. Sounds like a good excuse! LOL. What are you guys hearing? some type of prescription drug thing would be my guess. Pills in a unmarked container, etc.
> 
> sounds like Philly did good to get rid of him. when i lived back in Philly, sports radio was always saying he was a douche in the room.


There arent saying much about it up here. I just heard that the union is already preparing for the appeal and it will be messy because no one is goin to walk away from 20 mil.
Ive often wondered why teams havent used loop holes to get contracts terminated before.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2015)

torontoke said:


> There arent saying much about it up here. I just heard that the union is already preparing for the appeal and it will be messy because no one is goin to walk away from 20 mil.
> Ive often wondered why teams havent used loop holes to get contracts terminated before.


i think most of these agents are pretty sharp and have all the "legal-ese" figured out in contracts. my client is not responsible for any actions under the effects of alcohol and/or drugs. what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. 
what about Voynov too? is he gonna do time? or probation? and then what say Overlord Bettman.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i think most of these agents are pretty sharp and have all the "legal-ese" figured out in contracts. my client is not responsible for any actions under the effects of alcohol and/or drugs. what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.
> what about Voynov too? is he gonna do time? or probation? and then what say Overlord Bettman.


Tmz has a blurb on their website saying apparently on june 17 richards was stopped crossing into canada with a huge bottle of oxycodone. Not sure if thats enough to terminate his contract but it might explain his give a shit level being at an all time low


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 1, 2015)

bye bye Phoenix, hello Sin City

http://nypost.com/2015/06/30/arizona-coyotes-to-move-to-las-vegas-under-new-owner/


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I have a hard time watching dion play. He is one of the slowest players in the league and one of the worst captains ever.7 mil for a #3 dman is painfull to watch night n and out.
> 
> 
> What do u guys think about the kings simply terminating mike richards contract?
> Think that is gonna fly or they end up paying him later


I think they have to pay him a percentage of his contract over the next ? years. I think
he's done. Don't think anyone will pick him up.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kessel to Pittsburg? Hearing that NHL network will be showing the Sox Bluejay's game
this afternoon... I can't believe it!

False alarm..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> just checked out the OHL website. i never knew there were that many teams! does every decent size town have a team? some of those bus rides must be long as hell huh?


The bus rides in the OHL aren't nearly as bad as in the WHL. Jesus H.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2015)

Red Wings sign Mike Green. Nice!


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally something to hang my hat on, Matt Belesky will look good with Bergy and Marchand
or Krejci and.....I don't know lol, maybe Pasternak?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 1, 2015)

Well i can officially say i wont be watching a single leaf game this coming season.
I have had enough.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Well i can officially say i wont be watching a single leaf game this coming season.
> I have had enough.


What happened?


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Well i can officially say i wont be watching a single leaf game this coming season.
> I have had enough.



Your going through the same shit I am, maybe a little worse. At least you don't have
to listen to that Kessel crap anymore. They had a good point on nhl network. He's a
pure goal scorer but can't carry a team. I don't ever see him as a leader for a team
so Pittsburg is probably the best place for him. Hopefully they can pick up a piece or
2 over the next few day's. Maybe it will be addition by subtraction?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What happened?


The leafs traded kessel for three guys named who and a pile of poo an they retain 1.25 million of his contract for 7 yrs.

Love him or hate him phil is a scoring machine and him and crosby are going to score a shit tonne of points together.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> The leafs traded kessel for three guys named who and a pile of poo an they retain 1.25 million of his contract for 7 yrs.
> 
> Love him or hate him phil is a scoring machine and him and crosby are going to score a shit tonne of points together.


I'm not surprised. Babcock demands effort and defensive play, and Kessel can be iffy with both of those things.

The knock on Babcock around Detroit is that he's a difficult coach to play for, and because of that not very many free agents wanted to sign here. The Wings couldn't land a good FA to save their lives over the last 5 years.... Babcock leaves and Mike Green is now a Red Wing. Coincidence?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red Wings sign Mike Green. Nice!


and the picked up brad richards as well. Det had the best start to free agency I think.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/eye-on-hockey/25231664/slava-voynov-pleads-no-contest-in-domestic-violence-case-will-serve-jail-time


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jul 2, 2015)

... Didn't see any comments on it before, but does anyone have any clue What Jim Benning is doing with the Canucks?? Seems like a whole tear down. They even fired 2 assistant GM's and another front end person today!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 2, 2015)

Common_Courtesy said:


> ... Didn't see any comments on it before, but does anyone have any clue What Jim Benning is doing with the Canucks?? Seems like a whole tear down. They even fired 2 assistant GM's and another front end person today!


LOL fellow life long canucks fan right here and here is my thoughts:

I cant believe how horrible the trades this team made recently were. In all it was Bieksa+Kassian+Lack+5th=Prust+2th+3th+7th. WTH type of trades was that we got roasted in them deals just look at what the team gave up and what we got it jst doesnt add up.

I was a huge kassian fan and was really upset to see him traded for just prust but after having a day to thank about it I dont think it was all that bad because kassian has had bad injury problems(back/shoulder) and has off icce problems as well. Prust is a good depth player who will play the PK that replaces B rich pk role from last years and he will drop thr gloves with anyone so i guess our 4th line is looking good with dorsett and prust making up 2/3rds of the fourth line.

I was never a fan of Lack he was just a back up goalie who the fans loved for some reason he would be getting litee up in net and still laughing about it I for one dont like that garbage and am glad he is gone. IMO Miller>Markstrom>Lack

Bieksa had to go his days of being a reliable defencman were long over a 2nd round pick was fair value i think but it scks to see him traded after being the heart and soul here for so long.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 2, 2015)

Alot of teams made alot of weird moves so far this yr.
Im not sure if its just inexperience of some gms showing theough or what.
I think the canucks are gonna flip prust at the dealine since benning said they arent even thinking about resigning him.
Detroit, pitts, philly and buffalo are the only teams that took steps forward. Everyone else either side stepped or regressed.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 2, 2015)

Agree Toronto, what a weird FA this year. Not even as many transactions as last year but lot's of
shit not making sense. It's going to be a crazy start of the year in October!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 2, 2015)

Ya i think the parody of the nhl took a good turn this summer.
Instead of a bunch of teams fighting for a playoff spot i think the races will be determined early.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 3, 2015)

LA kings and Pittsburgh penguins in the Stanley cup finals this year book it.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> LA kings and Pittsburgh penguins in the Stanley cup finals this year book it.


Two pretty good choices and don't forget Tampa again. Chicago has to move
some salaries.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd like to see either the Blues or the Predators in it. Gotta go with my Flyers from the East.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 6, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> I'd like to see either the Blues or the Predators in it. Gotta go with my Flyers from the East.



Wouldn't mind that either. Kinda sick of seeing Chicago in there and Pierre McGuire dancing
around them in a skimpy maid outfit... Fuckin' guy has to go....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Wouldn't mind that either. Kinda sick of seeing Chicago in there and Pierre McGuire dancing
> around them in a skimpy maid outfit... Fuckin' guy has to go....


wait til you hear him do his first Pens game this season. he's gonna have trouble running his yap with Kristopher Letang, Cindy and Phil in his pie-hole at the same time. 

i kinda wish i could get Canadian broadcasts of hockey. would like to hear and see some of their feeds. and I get to see what Cherry is wearing. haha.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 6, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> wait til you hear him do his first Pens game this season. he's gonna have trouble running his yap with Kristopher Letang, Cindy and Phil in his pie-hole at the same time.
> 
> i kinda wish i could get Canadian broadcasts of hockey. would like to hear and see some of their feeds. and I get to see what Cherry is wearing. haha.



Would love that, Love Don Cherry since he was a B's coach! He just loves the fuckin' Penguins.
I don't understand how the network doesn't notice it. I used to like watching nationally televised
B's games so I didn't have to listen to Jack Edwards (local rump swab play by play guy) and now
I have to deal with that?!?!?!?!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2015)

aren't there some funny stories about the guy who sings the national anthem for the B's Rene ??. i heard he is quite the partier/drinker if memory is correct.

i used to love hearing Bill Clement do the local Flyers games. guess he doesn't do anything national anymore?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

rene rencourt! His hand gesture's are infamous lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

Btw is the fact that i had that in my youtube video library make me an diehard bruins fan? Wife thinks im straight addicted........listened to me STRAIGHT WHINEBITCH all july 4th weekend about how there's no playoff hockey in boston for at least two seasons lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> 4-3 or 3-2 is cool but I hated the Penguins games with Jagr. Francis Lemieux and Stevens (who is from
> my hometown). They didn't care about defence because they knew they would outscore the other team.


scott stevens hit on lindros gave me an erection!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

BAM LIKE EMERIL LEGASSE!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

I TOO ADORE THE "SUIT"!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/nhl-likely-to-have-at-least-two-expansion-bids-from-seattle/



Huh


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2015)

still put QCity and Tor above Seattle. Seattle third. Vegas should be distant fourth.


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jul 10, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> wait til you hear him do his first Pens game this season. he's gonna have trouble running his yap with Kristopher Letang, Cindy and Phil in his pie-hole at the same time.
> 
> i kinda wish i could get Canadian broadcasts of hockey. would like to hear and see some of their feeds. and I get to see what Cherry is wearing. haha.


Can't you get NHL Gamecenter and choose which broadcast to watch? It's how I watch the Canucks Broadcast while living in Calgary!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2015)

Common_Courtesy said:


> Can't you get NHL Gamecenter and choose which broadcast to watch? It's how I watch the Canucks Broadcast while living in Calgary!


i don't know. we only have dsl internet and trying to watch live stuff on the computer is like watching paint dry. it pauses alot to refresh and is a pain in the ass for sure. 

i'd be happy just to watch hockey nite in Canada every so often. they get some good games most times.


----------



## Common_Courtesy (Jul 10, 2015)

Pacioretty out for 12 weeks! thats gunna hurt the Canadiens. Won't be on the ice Close to October.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 13, 2015)

This is getting bad boy's, fucked up watching Slap Shot for the 150th time! "maybe I'll wind up sleeping
with old goalies, things being what they are" fuckin' great line. Men will say anything to placate an attractive
woman. she's got great tit's!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 13, 2015)

hey puck, are you a fan of Trailer Park Boys? I got hooked on them years ago. Funny as fuck. hardly any of my friends knew who they were though. i turned a few of them on to it. 

Still though for a bunch of laughs, it's hard to beat a 3 Stooges (with Curly of course!). even 70 years or so later.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey puck, are you a fan of Trailer Park Boys? I got hooked on them years ago. Funny as fuck. hardly any of my friends knew who they were though. i turned a few of them on to it.
> 
> Still though for a bunch of laughs, it's hard to beat a 3 Stooges (with Curly of course!). even 70 years or so later.



Never heard of Trailer park boys but will be researching...


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 14, 2015)

Typical Bruins shit.. "guess we aren't going to compete this year so we'll
pick up some local guy's to cheer up the masses"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

^^^^ ha ha agreed!





BUBBLES!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

pUCK wtf we gonna do this season? I mean yeah i can watch the catamounts and hockey east play(gets pretty damn good actually) but i gotta have my nhl fix.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

maybe follow philly?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ^^^^ ha ha agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw Rush in Denver Saturday and they showed a few clips of TPBoys in between the 1st and 2nd set.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> maybe follow philly?[/QUOTE


hell yeah!!! my only request is that you develop a deep-seated hatred for the Penguins. and have a cheesteak every now and again.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

i spent time in philly........have italian family from the area.....the fucken stories those men tell me scare me to this day, especially when they explained what the badlands were after i "accidently" drove the chipper truck down that direction, lmao one missed turn and i was in down the unknown not knownin =======no man;s land! that video gave me goosebumps!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i spent time in philly........have italian family from the area.....the fucken stories those men tell me scare me to this day, especially when they explained what the badlands were after i "accidently" drove the chipper truck down that direction, lmao one missed turn and i was in down the unknown not knownin =======no man;s land! that video gave me goosebumps! View attachment 3459274


haha. there are so many good characters. i love randy and mr. lahey and of course bubs. 

"You know whats at work here? Its shit tectonics. When two shit plates strike and come together under incredible pressure, what happens Bubbs? 
What Mr Lahey? 
Shit quake." 

i do miss good italian food out here. but you are right: goodfellas is a good portrayal but not nearly as scary as some of the real mafia stories. those fuckers don't mess around.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

Agreed ^^^ i'll never look at my uncle the same way lol


----------



## torontoke (Jul 14, 2015)

Trailer park boys were awesome til netflix bought em and went all high tech.Imo.
The first 7 seasons are must watch tho.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

that damn blue dye pack in the atm machine!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

he was drunk on the ice alot!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2015)

2 funny. nobody skated there for about 2 years cause the yellow piss stain.


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 25, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> pUCK wtf we gonna do this season? I mean yeah i can watch the catamounts and hockey east play(gets pretty damn good actually) but i gotta have my nhl fix.



Hope we get a shitload of good fights 'cause that's all we have to look forward to!


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 25, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> he was drunk on the ice alot!


Fuckin' hilarious, now I'm hooked! Terry O'reilly was always and still is my favorite player of all time.
I still wear #24 when I play.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2015)

this shit is hilarious


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2015)

love it! Carbomb. and now he's a B'hawk too (or at least he was last season)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2015)

Opinions: Best NHL rivalries

1. US vs US
2. Can vs Can
3. Can vs US

what you guys think?
i'll say flyers/pens, leafs/sens and habs/bruins


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good


rkymtnman said:


> Opinions: Best NHL rivalries
> 
> 1. US vs US
> 2. Can vs Can
> ...



Good other than I would say B's Habs first lol although you can't beat an interstate rivalry!


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> this shit is hilarious


Watched this before, I love the trash talk. I miss this part of the NHL man. Kevin Stevens
is a pussy though. He's from my hometown and sucked at hockey in high school.


----------



## puck1969 (Aug 4, 2015)

Friggin' Jim Craig selling all his shit and he say's it's so he can keep the collection together.
He's broke I guess, the stuff was in a museum Jim.... It would have stayed together!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 21, 2015)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/darryl-sydor-arrested-for-drunk-driving--child-endangerment-154023952.html


further support for why alcohol should be served at kids' hockey games. lol. and .30 is pretty fucking drunk too. not cool.


----------



## puck1969 (Aug 23, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/darryl-sydor-arrested-for-drunk-driving--child-endangerment-154023952.html
> 
> 
> further support for why alcohol should be served at kids' hockey games. lol. and .30 is pretty fucking drunk too. not cool.



Wow, that's sad... He needs to be in rehab.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 23, 2015)

Watching St.Louis / Tennessee pre-season game #2 now. Third quarter. Got to the game late because I was watching Ray Donovan. Wish I had seen Nick Foles play.


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 5, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Watching St.Louis / Tennessee pre-season game #2 now. Third quarter. Got to the game late because I was watching Ray Donovan. Wish I had seen Nick Foles play.



???? NHL or NFL? LOL!


----------



## leftyguitar (Sep 5, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> ???? NHL or NFL? LOL!


Umm... NFL


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 6, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Umm... NFL


LOL just an NHL thread that's all.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 6, 2015)

And its only a few weeks til the preseason. Rookie camps around the corner.
Go Marlies


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 6, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Umm... NFL


It's all good man, love the NFL also!


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 6, 2015)

torontoke said:


> And its only a few weeks til the preseason. Rookie camps around the corner.
> Go Marlies


I love their sweaters as much as Toronto's. Need a hockey fix soon. Been watching
a show on the CHL following 6 players through a portion of the season.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 6, 2015)

The one that makes Travis konecny look like Sid Gretzky lol


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 6, 2015)

torontoke said:


> The one that makes Travis konecny look like Sid Gretzky lol


Hope he has more balls than Sid doesn't whine and is bigger than Gretzky!


----------



## torontoke (Sep 6, 2015)

Ya I watched that more than once lol I dont sleep much.
I really wanted the leafs to draft him


----------



## torontoke (Sep 7, 2015)

We should do a riu hockey pool.
Not sure if that sort of thing is allowed on here. Could use seed instead of money. Ten bean buy in everyone picks ten players. Total points and the end of the reg season gets the pot so to speak.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 7, 2015)

Or not lol


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 11, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Or not lol


LOL too busy (or high) to pay attention to it. It's a great idea though. maybe closer
to the start of the season you may get some tokers... er takers!


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 19, 2015)

Pumped! B's play tomorrow night! Looking forward to seeing what the young
guy's look like!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 21, 2015)

october 7 just around the corner! lace 'em up boys


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, knew I was gonna have to deal with Zach Rinaldo this year but Jonas Gustovson (sp)
as well? Could be a long season this year. Correct me if I'm wrong but he's the guy from
Toronto with the brittle confidence?


----------



## torontoke (Sep 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Well, knew I was gonna have to deal with Zach Rinaldo this year but Jonas Gustovson (sp)
> as well? Could be a long season this year. Correct me if I'm wrong but he's the guy from
> Toronto with the brittle confidence?


Ya he was touted to be some saviour of a goalie in Sweden but hasn't lived up to the hype. He has flip flopped around the league since.


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ya he was touted to be some saviour of a goalie in Sweden but hasn't lived up to the hype. He has flip flopped around the league since.



Fuck me lol. I've seen him play for Toronto and I've witnessed the
flopping first hand. Pure butterfly goalie that struggles keeping
square to the shooter and his angles.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 21, 2015)

I always thought he looked lost.
No idea where he was looking half the time. I feel for ya lol
Didn't bother me one bit when he walked away from Toronto.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Sep 22, 2015)

Not feeling too good about My Rangers after a bad off season where they did nothing but weaken themselves.
I can't believe they could not get more from the Oilers for Talbot after they idiotically gave The Aging King
a long term contract. it'll be interesting to see if Babs can turn around the frustrating Leafs and my pick
for The Stanley Cup winner is the Lightning and Stevie Y….Time to drop the puck,man !!


----------



## puck1969 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok B's have no top 4 d left...... Time to go to Sports Authority for another team's shirt.....


----------



## torontoke (Sep 28, 2015)

Leafs cut setugucchi and glen cross from their ptos. Just no space for them right now in leaf land.
I really hope Devo gets a chance to turn things around somewhere he's a nice guy. Has had his issues in the past but he at least owns up to em


----------



## torontoke (Sep 28, 2015)

Any of you read that article from Sweden about the leafs prospect loov complaining about all the blow in the nhl?



http://www.pensionplanpuppets.com/2015/9/27/9404235/theres-a-lot-of-cocaine-in-the-nhl-viktor-loov-tells-swedish-news


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Leafs cut setugucchi and glen cross from their ptos. Just no space for them right now in leaf land.
> I really hope Devo gets a chance to turn things around somewhere he's a nice guy. Has had his issues in the past but he at least owns up to em


I saw that. Hopefully they will work on getting younger and those 2 guy's
have been around the nhl for a while. Rather spend $ on top tier players
and plug in some cheaper players. good luck TT!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2015)

ok, guys and gals! it's back! time to drop the puck.

2016 Stanley Cup predictions

I'll say Ducks v Lightning


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm going to assume some team jump ahead and some regress so my early picks are
Stars vs flyers
And I expect the surprise deep playoff teams will be the Sabres and avs


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I'm going to assume some team jump ahead and some regress so my early picks are
> Stars vs flyers
> And I expect the surprise deep playoff teams will be the Sabres and avs


i like the Flyers pick. don't know if our D is quite up to par yet. as long as we destroy the Pens all season i'll be happy. lol.
and since i'm in CO now, would love to see the Avs go at least second round. they have some great young talent.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2015)

I think provorov was the best nhl ready d man in the draft. They stole him. I'd have almost preferred him to marner but time will tell.
The pens aren't very deep beyond the top 4 forwards and they will have to out score everyone. Unlikely imo 
Avs and sabres are stacked with young exciting players. Should be fun to watch every team but mine lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2015)

i haven't got to see the flyers play in preseason. they need to get off to a better start.

cheer up! at least you arent' a hurricane or coyote fan. haha.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Any of you read that article from Sweden about the leafs prospect loov complaining about all the blow in the nhl?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pensionplanpuppets.com/2015/9/27/9404235/theres-a-lot-of-cocaine-in-the-nhl-viktor-loov-tells-swedish-news


He's right, but that's not something he should be chirping about in an interview. Better keep his head up. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's right, but that's not something he should be chirping about in an interview. Better keep his head up. lol


hey stow,
you got some picks for the Cup finals?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey stow,
> you got some picks for the Cup finals?


I like the Wings in the east. Homer pick, but they have a ridiculous amount of young talent, finally picked up a good power play d-man in Greene, and have two good goalies. Washington will be tough to beat too.

I like St Louis coming out of the West. Anaheim will be very good too, but St Louis looks good to me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2015)

looks like Lucic is still the same chicken shit coward he was in Boston. way to go Couture!


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 8, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> looks like Lucic is still the same chicken shit coward he was in Boston. way to go Couture!


LOL ouch! Heard about the hit, he's gotta realize the nhl is changed. You don't get
a fight anymore just because someone get's you good.
As far as the Stanley Cup I think the Rangers have a great shot, would love to say
Washington but they never live up to expectations in the playoffs and in the west
maybe the Stars as long as they get the goaltending.
My Bruins don't have a shot without a trade for a top 4 d man. I can handle that
if they can give and honest effort every night which we haven't seen in a couple years!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> LOL ouch! Heard about the hit, he's gotta realize the nhl is changed. You don't get
> a fight anymore just because someone get's you good.
> As far as the Stanley Cup I think the Rangers have a great shot, would love to say
> Washington but they never live up to expectations in the playoffs and in the west
> ...


i saw the replay. couture was laughing at lucic after the retaliation. 
i think you and torontoke took dallas. i'm not too familiar, have to research. i know they have 1 awesome line and isnt' lehtinen still in goal? 

i wouldn't mind st louis in. maybe they should sneak into the playoffs and then start playing good? hitchcock seems like a decent dude.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 8, 2015)

Dallas has arguably the best top 6 in the nhl.

Benn sequin sharp
Nuke. Spezza. Hemsky


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Dallas has arguably the best top 6 in the nhl.
> 
> Benn sequin sharp
> Nuke. Spezza. Hemsky


Yeah, that's a pretty sick top 2 lines


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty sick top 2 lines


Got a pair of tickets for the Wings v Leafs tomorrow night. Wonder if Babcock will get a warm welcome? I'd imagine so...

Edit: Quoted myself. 

This is good weed!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got a pair of tickets for the Wings v Leafs tomorrow night. Wonder if Babcock will get a warm welcome? I'd imagine so...


He should
The guy left with class.
No single breathing human could blame him for leaving for that kind of money. Situation seemed to work out well for everyone involved.
I know he is a good coach but unless he spent his childhood at Howarts it won't make much difference who's coaching the leafs for the next 2-3 yrs


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> He should
> The guy left with class.
> No single breathing human could blame him for leaving for that kind of money. Situation seemed to work out well for everyone involved.
> I know he is a good coach but unless he spent his childhood at Howarts it won't make much difference who's coaching the leafs for the next 2-3 yrs


lol

I think he'll get a nice ovation. Him leaving was about as amicable as I've ever seen


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

you know Hockeytown's gonna give him a nice welcome. he was a class coach in a class organization. hard to say No when they dump a pile of money in his lap like that.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

Another season of false hopes and big dreams lol


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Another season of false hopes and big dreams lol


No false hopes here.
I expect the leafs to suck and for once they won't disappoint.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

yeah my team is down 1 game already lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

mine lost in the first 3 on 3 OT. at least we got a point!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> mine lost in the first 3 on 3 OT. at least we got a point!


What do u guys think about the 3 on 3?
The former hockey player in me hates it. And the spectator in me is on the fence lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

if the goal is to avoid going to the shoot-out, then it should work very well. especially with the talent level nowadays. 

but i personally like the shoot out. how can you beat a penalty shot for excitement? one on one, mano y mano. 

i'd like to see a bunch more before i say yes or no.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

I think 3 on 3 or even 1 on 1 is a bad way to decide a game in a team sport.
I think they should play overtime til one teams fitness level wins.
The fans enjoy a ton of extra hockey and everyone's happy except the players and the union lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

i do like the sudden death OT in the playoffs. 

i don't know if there is a good solution that will make everybody happy? 

how could they incorporate fighting into the OT? lol. that could be awesome!


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> He should
> The guy left with class.
> No single breathing human could blame him for leaving for that kind of money. Situation seemed to work out well for everyone involved.
> I know he is a good coach but unless he spent his childhood at Howarts it won't make much difference who's coaching the leafs for the next 2-3 yrs



LOL with the new "system" the Bruins have Julien will be available right around the
2nd week of November... You and I have some bad hockey to watch for the next
few years.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I think 3 on 3 or even 1 on 1 is a bad way to decide a game in a team sport.
> I think they should play overtime til one teams fitness level wins.
> The fans enjoy a ton of extra hockey and everyone's happy except the players and the union lol


I agree but the sports radio stations around here are railing against long ot's and shootouts.
I personally love a long ot. Every shot keeps you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree but the sports radio stations around here are railing against long ot's and shootouts.
> I personally love a long ot. Every shot keeps you on the edge of your seat.


agreed
And I don't think that 3/4 of the players in the league that know they won't have a chance at seeing any ice time in a 3 on 3, 4 on 4 or even a shoot out like any of those options either.
It's a team game I say let the team play.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree but the sports radio stations around here are railing against long ot's and shootouts.
> I personally love a long ot. Every shot keeps you on the edge of your seat.


there has to be 2 formats: the sudden death in playoffs is awesome but just wont' work on a nightly basis. 4v4, 3v3, shootout?? just have to pick the lesser of all the evils i think.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Oct 9, 2015)

My Rangers look weaker than last year,Losing Hagelin hurts and washed up players like Boyle are only a year older.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> My Rangers look weaker than last year,Losing Hagelin hurts and washed up players like Boyle are only a year older.


as a flyers fan, i don't like the Rangers but they still looked solid last nite. especially for 1st game of year. top 3 goalies gets you far in the nhl.

oops. wed nite game.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

Vermont Sarge said:


> My Rangers look weaker than last year,Losing Hagelin hurts and washed up players like Boyle are only a year older.


And Rick Nash is basically a jack in the box each game you turn the handle hoping he pops out but even when he does the fucker vanishes just as quick. He was one of my favourite players but he never seems to put it all together.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> And Rick Nash is basically a jack in the box each game you turn the handle hoping he pops out but even when he does the fucker vanishes just as quick. He was one of my favourite players but he never seems to put it all together.


i wonder about him. does he not play at 100% all the time? i'd love to see him play mad for a whole period. just fucking laying out dudes, banging the net, scoring. i'd love him on my team. don't get me wrong.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i wonder about him. does he not play at 100% all the time? i'd love to see him play mad for a whole period. just fucking laying out dudes, banging the net, scoring. i'd love him on my team. don't get me wrong.


I've skated with him in the past.
Dude has every tool but I think that has maybe gotten into his head a bit. One of my buddies was lining up pucks across the centre ice line at the powerade centre in Mississauga he was skating with a group of our mutual friends he rips out onto the ice and b lines the pucks. In a matter of half minute he put 20 pucks in a row off the cross bar with snap shots. Then he sat down for half hour lol.
He probably got sick of scoring lol
He scored a crap load of goals as a kid. 
Every team in the league would gladly take him but they would all take him thinking I can fix him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2015)

some guys have no fix. take it or leave it. i'd still take him. you can probably vouch, his hands for a big dude are top notch. 

so were you ex NHL @torontoke ? 
and is that a VW in your pic? what does the license plate say?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> some guys have no fix. take it or leave it. i'd still take him. you can probably vouch, his hands for a big dude are top notch.
> 
> so were you ex NHL @torontoke ?
> and is that a VW in your pic? what does the license plate say?


No I wish
I played junior hockey and went to an ohl camp but left after 2 weeks.
I played with and against a lot of guys that were borderline nhl ahl players. My best friends brother is in Davos playing and he knows like every gta born nhl guy.
I've been to some serious skill level rec skates lol


----------



## torontoke (Oct 9, 2015)

Not my car however I do own one but not this Color.
I just liked the pic
It says slow n lo


----------



## Sonnshine (Oct 9, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree but the sports radio stations around here are railing against long ot's and shootouts.
> I personally love a long ot. Every shot keeps you on the edge of your seat.


I remember watching one of those NYI vs. WSH, when Pat Lafontaine scored to clinch it. Man, just watching that was a test of endurance, I can only imagine how tired they were. 

Even though I'm in Oregon my family roots are east coast. So I have always been a Bruins fan. In '72, I adopted the Islanders, as my dad is a Rangers fan. Old enough to have seen the last goalie play w/o a mask (Gump Worsely), but don't have satellite or cable, so don't see much anymore unless I catch the NBC weekend game.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 10, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> as a flyers fan, i don't like the Rangers but they still looked solid last nite. especially for 1st game of year. top 3 goalies gets you far in the nhl.
> 
> oops. wed nite game.


The top goalie is the key, structured d and top goalie will give you a chance in the playoffs.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 10, 2015)

Sonnshine said:


> I remember watching one of those NYI vs. WSH, when Pat Lafontaine scored to clinch it. Man, just watching that was a test of endurance, I can only imagine how tired they were.
> 
> Even though I'm in Oregon my family roots are east coast. So I have always been a Bruins fan. In '72, I adopted the Islanders, as my dad is a Rangers fan. Old enough to have seen the last goalie play w/o a mask (Gump Worsely), but don't have satellite or cable, so don't see much anymore unless I catch the NBC weekend game.


LOL not to bring back bad memories but remember Turgeon getting crushed by Dale Hunter
AFTER Turgeon scored a goal. Took him out of the playoffs when the Islanders were making
a great run.


----------



## Sonnshine (Oct 10, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> LOL not to bring back bad memories but remember Turgeon getting crushed by Dale Hunter
> AFTER Turgeon scored a goal. Took him out of the playoffs when the Islanders were making
> a great run.


Yeah, that was a pretty cheap shot, and Turgeon was never really the same after that. 

At least the Isles seem to finally be moving in the right direction after a few decades of futility. Still lacking the depth to make a real run in the playoffs, but even competing for a spot is a change. They really faded late last year, we'll see what this year brings.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sonnshine said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty cheap shot, and Turgeon was never really the same after that.
> 
> At least the Isles seem to finally be moving in the right direction after a few decades of futility. Still lacking the depth to make a real run in the playoffs, but even competing for a spot is a change. They really faded late last year, we'll see what this year brings.



Can't believe you aren't more upset about it. I was on the Isles bandwagon that year ('cause the B's were out)
and I hated Hunter after that. That was blatant and he deserved to be suspended as long as Turgeon was out.


----------



## Sonnshine (Oct 12, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Can't believe you aren't more upset about it. I was on the Isles bandwagon that year ('cause the B's were out)
> and I hated Hunter after that. That was blatant and he deserved to be suspended as long as Turgeon was out.


Oh, I was extremely pissed at the time. There's been some nasty stuff in hockey - Green/Maki swinging sticks at each other, Clarke breaking Kharmalov's arm as just two examples - but running someone from behind and boarding them while they are into celebrating the GW goal was worse, because that other shit went down between two players aware of what was happening. 

Fuck suspension, I wanted the Isles to take a few runs at him, cross check his face and break his jaw to wire the yapping hole shut. Every time he stepped on the ice against the Islanders from that point on, he should have been a marked man. 

Is that more what you were expecting? I was pissed at the time, time and weed take the edge of though. 

There are players I've never liked, but still, when the became Isles, (Claude Lemiuex, even though he got shipped right away), I was okay with them on the team. Hell, I even had some grudging respect for Messier on the Rangers. But Hunter I always thought was a world class asshat after that. In a class with Jack Tatum for what he did to Stingley.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sonnshine said:


> Oh, I was extremely pissed at the time. There's been some nasty stuff in hockey - Green/Maki swinging sticks at each other, Clarke breaking Kharmalov's arm as just two examples - but running someone from behind and boarding them while they are into celebrating the GW goal was worse, because that other shit went down between two players aware of what was happening.
> 
> Fuck suspension, I wanted the Isles to take a few runs at him, cross check his face and break his jaw to wire the yapping hole shut. Every time he stepped on the ice against the Islanders from that point on, he should have been a marked man.
> 
> ...



Preach on about Tatum, but at least it was during a play. It was pre season I believe but still... Yes
that's what I was expecting. I really still hate the guy. He never had to pay for that hit. Someone should
have beat his ass, suckered him blindside like he did. Only guy I hate more is Ulf Samuelsson for
shortening Cam Neely's career.......

I gotta go smoke a bowl before I punch someone......


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2015)

hey puck
you ready for next wednesday's rivalry nite on NBC? B's v Flyers. I think it's in Beantown too. i miss my boy rinaldo taking dumb penalties. he actually has some pretty good hockey skills at times. not often enough but glimmers of hope. 

have you heard how long marchand might be out for?


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 15, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey puck
> you ready for next wednesday's rivalry nite on NBC? B's v Flyers. I think it's in Beantown too. i miss my boy rinaldo taking dumb penalties. he actually has some pretty good hockey skills at times. not often enough but glimmers of hope.
> 
> have you heard how long marchand might be out for?


I'm ready for sure, thank god we got our first win last night in Colorado. Should be a good
game, the Flyers are on the upswing I think. Gotta get Gerioux and Simmons (sp?) going
but I think they will be a playoff team this year!
I've been impressed with Rinaldo so far. He's been skating well but has yet to find any
chemistry with Talbot and the rookie they have.
As far as Marchand there is no word on how bad the concussion is, it was a crazy play and
nobody's fault. Hopefully he makes it back soon but more importantly for the rest of his
life he's ok.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I'm ready for sure, thank god we got our first win last night in Colorado. Should be a good
> game, the Flyers are on the upswing I think. Gotta get Gerioux and Simmons (sp?) going
> but I think they will be a playoff team this year!
> I've been impressed with Rinaldo so far. He's been skating well but has yet to find any
> ...


like i said, rinaldo has some skills. maybe the change of scenery woke him up to all the dumb shit he was doing. 

that marchand play was strange. you never know with these concussions nowadays. hell, when i was a kid i knocked myself out a few times on the old BMX bike. maybe all this THC i ingest is the only thing keeping me going?? lol.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 18, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> like i said, rinaldo has some skills. maybe the change of scenery woke him up to all the dumb shit he was doing.
> 
> that marchand play was strange. you never know with these concussions nowadays. hell, when i was a kid i knocked myself out a few times on the old BMX bike. maybe all this THC i ingest is the only thing keeping me going?? lol.



LOL got hit by a car when I was 7, KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT! I do have memory
problems etc. but hard to tell what it's from. Back then all they did was wake you up
and make sure you knew your name. Guy's in the nhl have to go to a dark room etc.


----------



## puck1969 (Oct 22, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey puck
> you ready for next wednesday's rivalry nite on NBC? B's v Flyers. I think it's in Beantown too. i miss my boy rinaldo taking dumb penalties. he actually has some pretty good hockey skills at times. not often enough but glimmers of hope.
> 
> have you heard how long marchand might be out for?


Well, I hope you enjoyed the game... We both need steadier goaltending.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just realized we had an NHL thread here. Go Hawks!


----------



## puck1969 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Just realized we had an NHL thread here. Go Hawks!


Welcome! Bet your happy the Kane situation cleared up!


----------



## puck1969 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just watched a great Youtube video The Last Gladiators. Basically about Chris Nilan's
life.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Welcome! Bet your happy the Kane situation cleared up!


Yup Kaners got a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## puck1969 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yup Kaners got a chip on his shoulder.


Can't believe it hasn't effected his game this year. He's on fire right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2015)

so, almost 30 games in to the season. any thoughts?

my Flyers still suck. they had a bit of a run going and then back to shit town. i'm 95% sure Hexy can get us back on track but how many years until? and my home town team of the Avs are bottom dwellers so far. wtf? they are super talented up front. need some more D. 

well, enough griping from me. 
anybody else??


----------



## torontoke (Dec 7, 2015)

Toronto sucks like everyone expected.
But have you seen the highlights from the kid they drafted?
Edmonton sucks again but since they have won the draft lottery since its started no one feels bad for them.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

Were all in the same boat I'm afraid. The dreaded re-build is at hand. My Bruins D sucks
this year. 2 surprises are Frank Vatrano (undrafted and invited to camp) and I have to
say the backup goalie Gustafson (sp?). I don't think the Bruins are in a full re-build but
other than slow Chara and Seidenberg they have nobody on D.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

I will warn of this tho from all the games I've seen so far Buffalo is going to be in beast mode 2-3 yrs from now.
Tbh I just wish the season would hurry up and be over so we can steal stamkos from tbay.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I will warn of this tho from all the games I've seen so far Buffalo is going to be in beast mode 2-3 yrs from now.
> Tbh I just wish the season would hurry up and be over so we can steal stamkos from tbay.


i've kinda been hearing issues with re-signing Stamkos but not sure what the issue is. is he asking for too much or does he want a change of scenery?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Were all in the same boat I'm afraid. The dreaded re-build is at hand. My Bruins D sucks
> this year. 2 surprises are Frank Vatrano (undrafted and invited to camp) and I have to
> say the backup goalie Gustafson (sp?). I don't think the Bruins are in a full re-build but
> other than slow Chara and Seidenberg they have nobody on D.



and I just saw Lucic put up 2 the other nite against somebody. go figure! 

i wouldn't mind going to the stadium series in Denver this year. might be fun. my luck will be -20 degrees with -50 wind chill if i do get tix. lol.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i've kinda been hearing issues with re-signing Stamkos but not sure what the issue is. is he asking for too much or does he want a change of scenery?


There's rumours here that he wants to come home and the endorsement deals he has lined up would make it stupid to not b a leaf. Plus he hates the coach and they resigned him long term.
I hope the leafs do get him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> There's rumours here that he wants to come home and the endorsement deals he has lined up would make it stupid to not b a leaf. Plus he hates the coach and they resigned him long term.
> I hope the leafs do get him.


you and all of YYZ would love to get him.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes sir
but more than anything he needs to go play somewhere else.
He averaged like 15-18 mins in the playoffs last yr that's just stupid coaching. Imo


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Yes sir
> but more than anything he needs to go play somewhere else.
> He averaged like 15-18 mins in the playoffs last yr that's just stupid coaching. Imo



He has to make enough to equal out the exchange rate in Toronto. One thing's for sure
it would make them contenders for sure! How are they with the cap? I'm sure they could
make some room but they need to keep their talent on the front end to make a difference.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

Plus it just looks right!


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> and I just saw Lucic put up 2 the other nite against somebody. go figure!
> 
> i wouldn't mind going to the stadium series in Denver this year. might be fun. my luck will be -20 degrees with -50 wind chill if i do get tix. lol.


Lucic run's hot and cold. It depends if he's engaged or not. Unfortunately he never was able
to be consistent for a full season. I don't think he will ever get back to who he was early in his
career with the B's. He's still a valuable piece in the playoff's though.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Plus it just looks right!
> View attachment 3560109



Slammin' the like button on that one! Toronto is one of the original 6 and needs
to be competitive every year, it's good for the league.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

Toronto will be cutting bait on a lot of players at the deadline and I guarantee they offer him max contract.
They have room now plus they could lti the Horton contract plus robidas


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Slammin' the like button on that one! Toronto is one of the original 6 and needs
> to be competitive every year, it's good for the league.


all of the O 6 needs to be good year in and year out. it's good for the league and hockey in general. i think the league is too big in my opinion. and they are adding 2 more teams preobably which will further diminish the talent level league wide. but money talks.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Toronto will be cutting bait on a lot of players at the deadline and I guarantee they offer him max contract.
> They have room now plus they could lti the Horton contract plus robidas


I would imagine it will be a big contract but I forgot about the Horton contract and Robidas.
You think Phanuf will be back? Could bring a decent prospect close to the deadline. What
about Van Reimsdike(sp?) and Khadri?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

I think if the league is serious about upping the talent level league wide expansion might be ok.
As long as it means 60 more talented kids from junior or ncaa.
If it means 60 more Jon scotts then I will be disappointed.
Poor guy is being mocked by leading the Allstar voting and can barely skate.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I would imagine it will be a big contract but I forgot about the Horton contract and Robidas.
> You think Phanuf will be back? Could bring a decent prospect close to the deadline. What
> about Van Reimsdike(sp?) and Khadri?


Me and kadri are tied in goals for currently I believe so I doubt they resign him.
Phaneuf is unreadable imho that contract is insane for what he produces.
Jvr I would keep and play with stamkos and either marner or nylander.
Stamkos will become the highest paid player in the league July 1st.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 8, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Toronto sucks like everyone expected.
> But have you seen the highlights from the kid they drafted?
> Edmonton sucks again but since they have won the draft lottery since its started no one feels bad for them.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> all of the O 6 needs to be good year in and year out. it's good for the league and hockey in general. i think the league is too big in my opinion. and they are adding 2 more teams preobably which will further diminish the talent level league wide. but money talks.



I flip flop on that point, I think that the smaller players have gotten a chance since the league expanded
other than in Montreal. Seems the Canadiens like the speedy water bug exciting players that are hard to
catch. The rest of the league is catching on now. Not that their wasn't some speedier players but most
teams used to like the knuckle dragging club wielding forwards that were hell to go into the corner with.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I would imagine it will be a big contract but I forgot about the Horton contract and Robidas.
> You think Phanuf will be back? Could bring a decent prospect close to the deadline. What
> about Van Reimsdike(sp?) and Khadri?


phaneuf is there til he dies i think.
van riemsdyk is pretty fucking good. i'd keep him for sure. 
stamkos if he could bring YYZ a top 3 in the division and serious playoff talke would be worth his weight in gold


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I flip flop on that point, I think that the smaller players have gotten a chance since the league expanded
> other than in Montreal. Seems the Canadiens like the speedy water bug exciting players that are hard to
> catch. The rest of the league is catching on now. Not that their wasn't some speedier players but most
> teams used to like the knuckle dragging club wielding forwards that were hell to go into the corner with.


i hate to say this but make our rinks like Europe. let the speedy, good skaters have a chance. but its not a popular view.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i hate to say this but make our rinks like Europe. let the speedy, good skaters have a chance. but its not a popular view.



I agree with the European rinks as long as they don't have car's behind the boards like a
certain new rink this year. I hate that... Enough with the money grabbing NHL!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree with the European rinks as long as they don't have car's behind the boards like a
> certain new rink this year. I hate that... Enough with the money grabbing NHL!


I made more money selling dope then playing NHL for 2 seasons View attachment 3560148


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 8, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I made more money selling dope then playing NHL for 2 seasons View attachment 3560148



I assume for the Leafs by your room's decorations.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 8, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I assume for the Leafs by your room's decorations.


 lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree with the European rinks as long as they don't have car's behind the boards like a
> certain new rink this year. I hate that... Enough with the money grabbing NHL!


i'm with ya! the islanders look like they are playing in Slovenia or something. All they need is a Skoda in the corner and you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm with ya! the islanders look like they are playing in Slovenia or something. All they need is a Skoda in the corner and you couldn't tell the difference.



Nice! Skoda, I remember that on the side boards and don't they have a patch
on their shirts also?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2015)

exactly! and the other big sponsor was like Zepter or somehting like that. on the helmets, shoulders, etc.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> exactly! and the other big sponsor was like Zepter or somehting like that. on the helmets, shoulders, etc.


It's like soccer over there, advertisements on everything!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2015)

Rumor Mill:

Stamkos to the Flyers? Please Santa! Please!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2015)

supposedly a done deal! straight up trade for Vinny and a bag of cheesteaks. lmao.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 17, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> supposedly a done deal! straight up trade for Vinny and a bag of cheesteaks. lmao.


Lol would you give up the cheesesteaks for a couple months of stammer?
A friend of mine is a caddy at a gta golf course and he said stamkos told him point blank he will listen to the leafs offer and if it's long enough he will retire a leaf with babcock


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2015)

shit, with our cap space, i don''t think we could afford to pay a zamboni driver let alone Stamkos. 

i wouldn't blame him a bit for choosing to retire a leaf. i know it's part of the game, but if i were a player, i think settling down close to "home" and staying there until your are done would be a huge plus in choosing a team.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 17, 2015)

To me that's been something the team and the league should be promoting.
Some players are just motivated by the biggest contract regardless who offers it. Like grinke in baseball, I say Fuk that guy he deserves to have his era and win loss get destroyed.
I want players that want to play and are motivated.
Some ridiculous percentage of nhl players are born and raised watching the leafs get shit on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2015)

i hate to say it but hockey was finally corrupted by "big money". baseball was first, then nfl, then nba and finally hockey is more about the bottom line than anything else. 

oh well, i'd still rather watch a random hockey game versus any other sport on TV.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2015)

hey torontoke, maybe you can explain it to me since you from CAN. do players on canadian teams get paid in canadian dollars? it seems like i used to hear about some issues of players not wanting to be paid in canadian because of the exchange rate or maybe the taxes are much higher in canada? do you think that could be a negative of why some players don't want to come up to YYZ? 

i know a lot of formula 1 drivers claim Monaco as their residence since they don't have income tax there.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 18, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> hey torontoke, maybe you can explain it to me since you from CAN. do players on canadian teams get paid in canadian dollars? it seems like i used to hear about some issues of players not wanting to be paid in canadian because of the exchange rate or maybe the taxes are much higher in canada? do you think that could be a negative of why some players don't want to come up to YYZ?
> 
> i know a lot of formula 1 drivers claim Monaco as their residence since they don't have income tax there.


Every player in the nhl gets paid in U.S. Currency.
That's why for the last couple yrs the Canadian teams were actually making money but now that the exchange has gone to shit again soon the weaker can markets will b whining again

The greedy players choose teams like Florida if the money is equal because they don't have personal taxes or a much lower rate.
Certain states have unfair advantages.
Toronto has a high tax rate but the teams eat some and endorsements here would put them over the top.
Most players egos can't handle the pressure of playing here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2015)

awesome explanation. thanks a bunch.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 20, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Every player in the nhl gets paid in U.S. Currency.
> That's why for the last couple yrs the Canadian teams were actually making money but now that the exchange has gone to shit again soon the weaker can markets will b whining again
> 
> The greedy players choose teams like Florida if the money is equal because they don't have personal taxes or a much lower rate.
> ...


The pressure is the thing up in Canada. It's soooo under a microscope up there. I would think
that would motivate a player but some of the guy's who have had their asses kissed most of
their lives can't handle criticism.

WHERE THE FUCK CAN I WATCH ROAD TO THE WINTER CLASSIC?!

I've read it can be found on NHL.com and Epix online but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 20, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> The pressure is the thing up in Canada. It's soooo under a microscope up there. I would think
> that would motivate a player but some of the guy's who have had their asses kissed most of
> their lives can't handle criticism.
> 
> ...


It will be on YouTube right after it airs I'm sure.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 20, 2015)

torontoke said:


> It will be on YouTube right after it airs I'm sure.



First one was last Wednesday the 16th


----------



## torontoke (Dec 20, 2015)

Have u checked for a torrent of it?


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 20, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Have u checked for a torrent of it?


Not sure what a torrent is. I'm going to check youtube again...


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 20, 2015)

Flyers fan all my life.they came into the league the year i was born.Miss the free for all game it was.now all about the $ and with so many teams the talent pool is saturated with mediocre players


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 20, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Flyers fan all my life.they came into the league the year i was born.Miss the free for all game it was.now all about the $ and with so many teams the talent pool is saturated with mediocre players


Physical game is more fun to watch but I do like a mix of both. I just think with more teams some
of the smaller players are getting a chance and it's good for the league as I've said previously. The
thing that suffers is on the defensive side of the game. You can cover up most mistakes in the
offensive zone but it's hard in the defensive zone. I think that's why it takes longer for d-men to
mature.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 20, 2015)

I think it takes longer for the d men because most of them are too big and slow to defend the quicker craftier guys with sick mitts.
With no clutching and grabbing and speed being so important it's a matter of time before wheels beats out size. And skill sets have come a long way.
Tough to compare players from the different eras but who would have more points....

Gretzkey in his prime in today's game.
Or 
Crosby in the early 80's


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> The pressure is the thing up in Canada. It's soooo under a microscope up there. I would think
> that would motivate a player but some of the guy's who have had their asses kissed most of
> their lives can't handle criticism.
> 
> ...


it's on Wednesdays on NHL network here in the US.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> it's on Wednesdays on NHL network here in the US.



Yea but it started Dec. 16th. Couldn't find the first episode and Epix is the only
channel that has the first episode. NHL network has the last 3 along with Epix.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I think it takes longer for the d men because most of them are too big and slow to defend the quicker craftier guys with sick mitts.
> With no clutching and grabbing and speed being so important it's a matter of time before wheels beats out size. And skill sets have come a long way.
> Tough to compare players from the different eras but who would have more points....
> 
> ...


I think it's probably Gretzky in today's game without the clutching and grabbing but that's a really tough
question. I think with Crosby's mouth he would have to have a guy like McSorley on his line or he'd get
his ass kicked. He'd have even less respect from other players back then than he does now. Guy's back
then didn't take any shit.

I love playing the what if game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Yea but it started Dec. 16th. Couldn't find the first episode and Epix is the only
> channel that has the first episode. NHL network has the last 3 along with Epix.


 i thought i saw this wed they were doing back to back of ep 1 and ep 2 on nhl network.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

correction: episdodes 1 thru 4. wed @ 2pm mountain time on NHL network. 2015 road to the winter classic


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2015)

is there a 2016 already? maybe you're talking about that and i'm still on 2015?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 21, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I think it's probably Gretzky in today's game without the clutching and grabbing but that's a really tough
> question. I think with Crosby's mouth he would have to have a guy like McSorley on his line or he'd get
> his ass kicked. He'd have even less respect from other players back then than he does now. Guy's back
> then didn't take any shit.
> ...


 I like the what if talk to sometimes lol
But I disagree I think Crosby would have been unstoppable against those guys. But more so because back then the teams were really only two lines deep.
Inferior competition is easier to exploit.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> is there a 2016 already? maybe you're talking about that and i'm still on 2015?



OOPS! Sorry about that! LOL but when you look up 2015 you get
the Blackhawks and Capitals.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I like the what if talk to sometimes lol
> But I disagree I think Crosby would have been unstoppable against those guys. But more so because back then the teams were really only two lines deep.
> Inferior competition is easier to exploit.


Some teams for sure but the Islanders Montreal and of course Edmonton had 3 lines. I guess it's
a good point though. If you think about it though you have to look at the talent disparity between
top lines and 3rd lines in each era. No way to definitively evaluate the gap between them. We can discuss
though!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 21, 2015)

It's impossible to really compare because the equipment has come a long way too.
Paul Coffey could fly in the old led lined super tacks yet I bet he wouldn't even crack the 10 of fastest d men now a days.
Plus there's the argument about goalie equip and size to consider.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> It's impossible to really compare because the equipment has come a long way too.
> Paul Coffey could fly in the old led lined super tacks yet I bet he wouldn't even crack the 10 of fastest d men now a days.
> Plus there's the argument about goalie equip and size to consider.



That's it, the goalie equip. is huge compared to what it used to be. I do think Coffey would
be right there with lighter skates etc. I think there is a wide margin in training and off season
than there used to be. Take a look at the goalie equip when I was a kid! That was state of the
art shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> It's impossible to really compare because the equipment has come a long way too.
> Paul Coffey could fly in the old led lined super tacks yet I bet he wouldn't even crack the 10 of fastest d men now a days.
> Plus there's the argument about goalie equip and size to consider.


Paul Coffey was my childhood hero. I had the good fortune to play with him for a year towards the end of his career. He could still skate like the wind. I've never seen a guy fussier with his skates. He had 8-10 pairs of skates on the go at any given time, and would change in to a new pair of skates between every period. Zero hollow on his blades, and a tiny boot is the way he liked it. The poor trainers spent more time farting around on his skates than the rest of the team combined. He tipped them well at Xmas though! lol

FYI... I think Gretzky would do better in any era than Crosby. I'm a lil biased though growing up an Oilers fan.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Paul Coffey was my childhood hero. I had the good fortune to play with him for a year towards the end of his career. He could still skate like the wind. I've never seen a guy fussier with his skates. He had 8-10 pairs of skates on the go at any given time, and would change in to a new pair of skates between every period. Zero hollow on his blades, and a tiny boot is the way he liked it. The poor trainers spent more time farting around on his skates than the rest of the team combined. He tipped them well at Xmas though! lol
> 
> FYI... I think Gretzky would do better in any era than Crosby. I'm a lil biased though growing up an Oilers fan.


I agree Coffey was one of the best skaters ever. Him and Brian leetch are my two favorite d men of all time. But I don't think either would stand out as super fast in today's game.
I don't know about gretz in today's game tho. His shot was average and facing the bigger goalies and gear he would have a hard time scoring imo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree Coffey was one of the best skaters ever. Him and Brian leetch are my two favorite d men of all time. But I don't think either would stand out as super fast in today's game.
> I don't know about gretz in today's game tho. His shot was average and facing the bigger goalies and gear he would have a hard time scoring imo


Really Greatzky was average in a lot ways. Same with Yzerman. Smallish, not great skaters, not a great shot... but they both saw the ice and could think the game better than anyone. It's real tough to compare eras. Based strictly on physical talent, Mario Lemieux could be the goat.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 21, 2015)

And Pavel Datsyuk has the best hands ever!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> And Pavel Datsyuk has the best hands ever!


U know he is my favorite player of all time. No fair bro
He would have been a nightmare in the 80's
Imagine the lugs trying to contain him lol no chance he toys with the faster guys today.
How sweet would pavel bure be in today's game.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> U know he is my favorite player of all time. No fair bro
> He would have been a nightmare in the 80's
> Imagine the lugs trying to contain him lol no chance he toys with the faster guys today.
> How sweet would pavel bure be in today's game.



I loved to watch the Russian Rocket in Vancouver. Such a dynamic player! I wonder how
Ovechkin would do in the 80's. I really think he woulda fucked some shit up!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> That's it, the goalie equip. is huge compared to what it used to be. I do think Coffey would
> be right there with lighter skates etc. I think there is a wide margin in training and off season
> than there used to be. Take a look at the goalie equip when I was a kid! That was state of the
> art shit.


those goalie pads look like loaves of bread stacked on top of each other


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 22, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> those goalie pads look like loaves of bread stacked on top of each other



Look at the glove also, as much as you can see anyway. No flared cuff by the wrist and a
small catching area.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2015)

the B's and Flyers are on a bit of an upswing finally. hope they keep it going in '16.

yeah, looks like my tee ball glove from the 70's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2015)

talking about different players in different eras. would eric lindros been forced to play better/more effort in today's league now that players are much bigger, stronger and faster than when he started in the 90's? and would he have lived up to his lofty expectations?


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 22, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> talking about different players in different eras. would eric lindros been forced to play better/more effort in today's league now that players are much bigger, stronger and faster than when he started in the 90's? and would he have lived up to his lofty expectations?



Well, he wouldn't have to worry about Scott Stevens giving him a serious concussion. I think
he would have an easier time in this era.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 22, 2015)

Lindros had a bad habit of looking down while moving east-west that gets him run over in any era.
Stevens wouldn't be able to play in today's era. He was the predator ffs 
Heartless to boot.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Lindros had a bad habit of looking down while moving east-west that gets him run over in any era.
> Stevens wouldn't be able to play in today's era. He was the predator ffs
> Heartless to boot.



Yea but headshots get you suspended in this age.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 22, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Yea but headshots get you suspended in this age.


so then no one hits anymore?
He would still get hit but the hitter would get suspended. Same outcome tho to his melon.
I think in a way that those big guys are at a disadvantage because they weren't that used to getting hit. Most guys avoided hitting players bigger than themselves but then those guys did get hit it was usually yard sale time.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> so then no one hits anymore?
> He would still get hit but the hitter would get suspended. Same outcome tho to his melon.
> I think in a way that those big guys are at a disadvantage because they weren't that used to getting hit. Most guys avoided hitting players bigger than themselves but then those guys did get hit it was usually yard sale time.



Back then what Scott Stevens did would get you a suspension is all I'm saying. The guy's that
have done it in the past (Matt Cooke etc.) have stopped hitting like that. Scott Stevens didn't even
get a penalty.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 22, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> Back then what Scott Stevens did would get you a suspension is all I'm saying. The guy's that
> have done it in the past (Matt Cooke etc.) have stopped hitting like that. Scott Stevens didn't even
> get a penalty.


I played the same way.
Most guys in that age bracket were taught you finish every check and if someone is stick handling with their head down u punish them.
The old saying keep your head up started by your coach yelling from the bench usually while you were laying on the ice wondering what happened.
I think it sucks that players now don't have to worry about keeping their heads up but I don't wish brain damage on anyone so I guess I'm torn. I also think it's dumb that if you hit someone legally you have to drop the gloves.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I played the same way.
> Most guys in that age bracket were taught you finish every check and if someone is stick handling with their head down u punish them.
> The old saying keep your head up started by your coach yelling from the bench usually while you were laying on the ice wondering what happened.
> I think it sucks that players now don't have to worry about keeping their heads up but I don't wish brain damage on anyone so I guess I'm torn. I also think it's dumb that if you hit someone legally you have to drop the gloves.



I agree, these day's guy's are turning towards the boards to draw a penalty when they have the puck.
They need to get that shit out of the game. I still think you can hit someone with their head down but
when they have their head down it's usually the first point of contact. They need to come up with a better
helmet so you don't get the severe concussion when you take a hit there and then let 'em hit!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 23, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I agree, these day's guy's are turning towards the boards to draw a penalty when they have the puck.
> They need to get that shit out of the game. I still think you can hit someone with their head down but
> when they have their head down it's usually the first point of contact. They need to come up with a better
> helmet so you don't get the severe concussion when you take a hit there and then let 'em hit!


you mean that old Jofa helmet that Gretzky used to wear isnt gonna protect from concussions? lol


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all. All I want for Christmas is a Stanley Cup!!!!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 24, 2015)

Best part of Christmas is the world jr tournament.
Merry Christmas and enjoy yourselves


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 24, 2015)

happy holidays to all! almost time for some eggnog here


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 24, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Best part of Christmas is the world jr tournament.
> Merry Christmas and enjoy yourselves


I don't know how many hockey fans in the U.S. watch it but it's a GREAT thing to watch and
it makes the draft make a little more sense.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 24, 2015)

puck1969 said:


> I don't know how many hockey fans in the U.S. watch it but it's a GREAT thing to watch and
> it makes the draft make a little more sense.


Great to cheer for your home country while also seeing some of your draft picks early and of the future.


----------



## MouseE (Dec 28, 2015)

Out here in the bay, fuck la


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2016)

the junior finals was excellent. glad to see the Finns win. was i the only one confused by why all the boards had ads from Canada? boston pizza, RBC, etc.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought the overall tourney was good but I really don't like the way the international game is officiated.
And asking those kids to play a two week tourney with a different set of rules looks so frustrating.
Some of those penalties were so bush league.


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 8, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I thought the overall tourney was good but I really don't like the way the international game is officiated.
> And asking those kids to play a two week tourney with a different set of rules looks so frustrating.
> Some of those penalties were so bush league.



Definitely over officiated and sometimes really broke up the flow of the game. That was
a hell of a final but I also am glad the Finn's won.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 8, 2016)

I felt bad for the Russian captain when he imploded.
I will never understand how he was getting a penalty was going to the box...ends up getting tossed out and the finns didn't get a power play out of it. What the hell happened to the original penalty? 
Then when he came out after the game the kid looked like someone caught him rubbing one out


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2016)

i was confused by those 2 penalties too.

the first game misconduct i think was for protesting the goal to the refs. then he got another for the stick smash on the way out. so i guess it was 2 game misconducts and no minor/major penalty?


----------



## torontoke (Jan 8, 2016)

That's what I mean.
If the Russians would have one I think the finns would have a case to complain about what the hell happened.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2016)

torontoke said:


> That's what I mean.
> If the Russians would have one I think the finns would have a case to complain about what the hell happened.


but i loved your comment. it did look like one of the coaches caught him whacking it in the shower and was like get the hell back on the ice for the medal ceremony


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just heard the NHL pushed for a trade for John Scott so he couldn't play in the
All Star game. This is some bullshit right here! They create the system for fans
to vote on the players and when they don't like the player that's picked they pull
that shit? What a joke!


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2016)

Ya I agree 100%
It's been a weird season so far.
I've avoided watching a lot more than I have in years past and it's not just because my team sucks.
From the start of the season it's been a weird vibe imo. And maybe it's just me but I'm finding more and more of the leagues stars come across as assholes and are harder than ever to support.
Jon Scott shouldn't be in the nhl at all but somehow he is and the fans voted him in so he should be there but I doubt people will refuse to go because he got bounced.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 16, 2016)

yeah, that's bullshit. i heard they offered him to "remove" himself from the game and he basically told them to fuck off. 

i probably wasn't gonna watch anyway but for sure not now.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, that's bullshit. i heard they offered him to "remove" himself from the game and he basically told them to fuck off.
> 
> i probably wasn't gonna watch anyway but for sure not now.


Not to mention some of the best players on the planet not being there so that every team has one player etc... I think the 3 on 3 could have been super exciting but maybe they should have had another game or made it part of the skills contest.
Maybe even 1 on 3 and make the nhl try to take the puck from datsyuk lol
Idk
The nhl is making some questionable decisions and thecanadian dollar is dropping like a rock. Soon it will be gloom n doom time in the nhl. Mark my words lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 16, 2016)

i don't keep track of the currency market but i had heard the CA dollar was dropping like a rock. is there a particular reason(s)?


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2016)

Oil is at a 6 year low and they say exports of na goods are down massive. And it's all getting worse not better.
Canadian dollar is at like 68cents us right now.


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, that's bullshit. i heard they offered him to "remove" himself from the game and he basically told them to fuck off.
> 
> i probably wasn't gonna watch anyway but for sure not now.



They offered him $ and he wouldn't take it. I don't think we'll ever see him in the NHL again.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 17, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> They offered him $ and he wouldn't take it. I don't think we'll ever see him in the NHL again.


Sadly I think your right.
Never like to see anyone lose their job but it's debatable if he should have ever had the job to begin with.
If the nhl does intend to be the best league with the best players then skill set is going to trump size every time. Really big tough players are super rare. The league is clogged right now with borderline talented big guys imo
I blame Eric lindros myself lol
Made gms salivate at the chance of catching lightning in a bottle


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 17, 2016)

MisfitMunky said:


> Curious to see if there any rink rats around that are excited for the 14-15 season.
> 
> #GKG


I'm huge hockey fan go rangers baby


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2016)

NHL backpedals and gets it right re: Scott situation. anybody wanna bet a shiny nickel that next year's voting is a bit different? lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 27, 2016)

My buddy got his face pounded by Scott in juniors when he played for the freeze lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Wtf was Dennis Wideman thinking cross checking that ref??


----------



## torontoke (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wtf was Dennis Wideman thinking cross checking that ref??


Id say it's safe to say he probably wasn't thinking at all at that point.
No need for that kind of stupidity in the game I hope they don't go easy on him or refs everywhere will suffer.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Id say it's safe to say he probably wasn't thinking at all at that point.
> No need for that kind of stupidity in the game I hope they don't go easy on him or refs everywhere will suffer.



Bullshit he didn't know what he was doing 'cause he was in a daze. He's not even that kind
of player. He played with the B's and he rarely hit anyone with his purse... I hope they give
him 10 games at least. You cannot have that kind of thing in the game! This isn't the 70's!


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> NHL backpedals and gets it right re: Scott situation. anybody wanna bet a shiny nickel that next year's voting is a bit different? lol.



The fans will always vote for the underdog. Baseball has this happen from time to time
so if the NHL doesn't like it they will have to take the vote away from the fans.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 3, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Bullshit he didn't know what he was doing 'cause he was in a daze. He's not even that kind
> of player. He played with the B's and he rarely hit anyone with his purse... I hope they give
> him 10 games at least. You cannot have that kind of thing in the game! This isn't the 70's!


Bullshit? I agree with you dude he was pissed that he got hammered and didn't get a call and was pissed.
If they gave him a life time ban I'd be ok with it. Spoiled kid syndrome the only thing he didn't do was stomp and grunt


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 3, 2016)

20 games doesn't seem like enough to me. i only watched it a few times but he didn't run into the linesman like he claims. he definitely put forth an effort to cross check the dude. should have been rest of season.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 4, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> 20 games doesn't seem like enough to me. i only watched it a few times but he didn't run into the linesman like he claims. he definitely put forth an effort to cross check the dude. should have been rest of season.



You could see him extend his arms after the hit FROM BEHIND!!!! Worst thing I've seen in a looooong
time. Not since the 70's when ref's would get punched during a scrum. AND THAT WAS BY MISTAKE!
That's why they started letting them go until they were tired out.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 4, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Bullshit? I agree with you dude he was pissed that he got hammered and didn't get a call and was pissed.
> If they gave him a life time ban I'd be ok with it. Spoiled kid syndrome the only thing he didn't do was stomp and grunt



Definitely, you could see he was pissed about the missed call and the N.H.L. is trying to
minimize the backlash by saying he was concussed. I don't believe that at all.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 4, 2016)

I just heard they are punishing Calgary too because he was told to follow the concussion protocol and refused. So his argument to say he was dazed goes out the window.
I don't think it should matter that he is a first time offender. He could have easily went around the linesman. In fact if I were the nhl I'd give him more games now for opening his mouth. Has an appeal ever resulted in more games? He's a vet he should know the stripped shirt means stay away.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> You could see him extend his arms after the hit FROM BEHIND!!!!


yep! that's the replay angle where it's crystal clear it was intentional.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, he refused but I'm not sure of the rule about that. Is the team responsible for dragging
him off the bench? Something stinks here. There was an article on ESPN that the concussion
protocol was followed and he refused. I may be wrong here but the rule doesn't make you
pull the player off the ice but they want to change that so if the person judges that there could be a
concussion the player CAN'T refuse treatment. I really think the nhl is trying to cover it's ass
so they don't get sued.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Yes, he refused but I'm not sure of the rule about that. Is the team responsible for dragging
> him off the bench? Something stinks here. There was an article on ESPN that the concussion
> protocol was followed and he refused. I may be wrong here but the rule doesn't make you
> pull the player off the ice but they want to change that so if the person judges that there could be a
> ...


it will be like the nfl where the player doesn't have a say in the matter. which is good for both legal reasons and for the ultimate health of the player in the end.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 5, 2016)

Pro athletes are not the brightest bulbs in the pack. Dumb people need to have others step in for their own sake. That's why everything in the world needs safety gates and captain obvious stickers.

If the team Dr told him to follow concussion protocol and go to the quiet room or whatever he has no right to refuse. If anything the team could void his contract ala mike Richards. Or at the very least give him a team suspension too.

It has always amazed me that pro athletes always seem to not be held to the same workers comp protocols or even the same laws.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Favorite for the cup?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been saying Washington since before the start of the season.
They got real good real quick


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've been saying Washington since before the start of the season.
> They got real good real quick


They have looked real solid... Dallas is looking esp good this year as well. Not to mention the Hawks as per usual


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They have looked real solid... Dallas is looking esp good this year as well. Not to mention the Hawks as per usual



I've been saying Dallas and NYR, the Rangers haven't come through so well but Lunquist is
dangerous in the playoffs. Dallas defensive structure scares me a bit. I'm waffling on them..
It takes a great offence to overcome a so so defence in the playoffs.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

i just hope the nbc sports app on my roku is fixed by playoffs... The effing thing hasn't worked like all year. The nhls transition from nhl gamecenter to nhl tv this week was such an epic fail... Was so mad tues because it didn't work for shit either lol but it seems to be working now and the picture is really crisp


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 10, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've been saying Washington since before the start of the season.
> They got real good real quick



Big shakeup on the Leafs huh? Let the rebuild BEGIN!


----------



## torontoke (Feb 10, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Big shakeup on the Leafs huh? Let the rebuild BEGIN!


Rebuild has already begun.
Nylander and marner are legit now add Mathews or laine or pula and wow.
Dion was just to make cap room for stammer


----------



## torontoke (Feb 10, 2016)

Nylander kadri jvr 
Marner Mathews stamkos
Komarov brown Timashev 

That's an exciting top 9


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 10, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Nylander kadri jvr
> Marner Mathews stamkos
> Komarov brown Timashev
> 
> That's an exciting top 9



Agreed, surprising you wouldn't put Stamkos on the first line. For sure
on the top PP line tho.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 10, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Agreed, surprising you wouldn't put Stamkos on the first line. For sure
> on the top PP line tho.


Either way it would be a great problem to have.lol
If he's dead set to play centre then I'd put him on the first line.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 11, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Either way it would be a great problem to have.lol
> If he's dead set to play centre then I'd put him on the first line.


He probably fit's better on the wing, he can pass but you would like to
see him use that one-timer which is a skill that not too many players
can do with the precision that he can. It's one thing to take a one-timer
and get good wood on it but it's another to place it in the corners.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Stammers oney is phenomenal


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2016)

nice to see one of the O6 finally getting their shit together. deep playoff run within a few seasons and YYZ is gonna go apeshit


----------



## torontoke (Feb 11, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> nice to see one of the O6 finally getting their shit together. deep playoff run within a few seasons and YYZ is gonna go apeshit


It's all cyclical... The black hawks were terrible for a decade so we're the red wings.
Every gm thinks they are smart enough to do it without the influx of stars usually found at the top of the draft.
I think the Dion trade all but guarantees them at least offering stammer the max.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 11, 2016)

torontoke said:


> It's all cyclical... The black hawks were terrible for a decade so we're the red wings.
> Every gm thinks they are smart enough to do it without the influx of stars usually found at the top of the draft.
> I think the Dion trade all but guarantees them at least offering stammer the max.



With the new salary cap era actually the Red Wings have been the gold standard
mixing great development with picking up a player or 2 to bolster their roster.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 11, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> With the new salary cap era actually the Red Wings have been the gold standard
> mixing great development with picking up a player or 2 to bolster their roster.


I was talking about pre yzerman draft and for a while people were suggesting putting the wings in the ahl instead of giving the other teams a guarantee win every night.
Stevie y saved that franchise. And it has been good scouting and drafting and not trading picks that keeps them at the top of the league.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 11, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I was talking about pre yzerman draft and for a while people were suggesting putting the wings in the ahl instead of giving the other teams a guarantee win every night.
> Stevie y saved that franchise. And it has been good scouting and drafting and not trading picks that keeps them at the top of the league.


Yup that's what I was saying. They did struggle back in the late 80's.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 11, 2016)

Not just the wings tho
I remember those days lol
The North Stars, Devils and whalers were like 2 free points aswell and they all learnt that keeping top end picks and being patient pays off.

My buddy is a huge Hawks fan and he used to brag about going to their games for 12 bucks and u could walk to the lower level by the middle of the 1st period cus they only had 6000 people in the arena.
The leafs get 6000 fans to an outdoor practice lol so hopefully they learnt and never trade a draft pick ever again


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha good ol days of Hawks hockey... Now they want 75 for standing room


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 11, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Not just the wings tho
> I remember those days lol
> The North Stars, Devils and whalers were like 2 free points aswell and they all learnt that keeping top end picks and being patient pays off.
> 
> ...


And the Whalers traded Chris Pronger for Brendan Shanahan who didn't want to be there. OOPS!
(when we finally broke down and got cable Whalers were the only other out of town game we could get)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wonder what the moves are gonna be near the deadline


----------



## torontoke (Feb 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wonder what the moves are gonna be near the deadline


My guess is the Hawks, blues, caps and ducks go all in


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL Just watched Red Army on Stars network, incredible hockey info
and also learned some Russian....

defenceman Fetisov in Russian=dickhead.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 24, 2016)

torontoke said:


> My guess is the Hawks, blues, caps and ducks go all in


Hawks have been clearing cap space all season...should be interesting....they'll prolly pick up a useless 40 year old d man like they always do


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hawks have been clearing cap space all season...should be interesting....they'll prolly pick up a useless 40 year old d man like they always do


Bruins could use that guy! LOL Their going to trade away Loui Erickson for pics
and prospects... They don't want to sign a long term deal for a guy over 30 yrs
old. In theory a good plan considering the Chirelli signings. Apparently this is the
famous 3 yr plan. Unfortunately in 3 years Bergeron and Krejci will be in there
30's and want an extension.....Let the perpetual rebuild begin!!!! 

ASSHOLES


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 27, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Bruins could use that guy! LOL Their going to trade away Loui Erickson for pics
> and prospects... They don't want to sign a long term deal for a guy over 30 yrs
> old. In theory a good plan considering the Chirelli signings. Apparently this is the
> famous 3 yr plan. Unfortunately in 3 years Bergeron and Krejci will be in there
> ...


Still don't know how they traded seguin even if he was a party animal haha I'm mad the Hawks traded dano in the Ladd deal. He had a lot of potential...Hawks love giving away their prospects too...it's gonna cost them down the road


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thoughts on trades? Hawks def got better. First time I was actually happy with their trades in a few years


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2016)

anybody happen to be watching the flyers/wings game? i just saw a quick shot of giroux in a black/green st. patty's day warm-up sweater. it was f'ing awesome! would love to see if they are for sale. 

getting to the home stretch boys!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Might toss the game on in a few....


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2016)

it's bill clements on the flyers broadcast.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 18, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> With the new salary cap era actually the Red Wings have been the gold standard
> mixing great development with picking up a player or 2 to bolster their roster.


I agree. The Red Wings haven't been bad since the early 80's.


----------



## puck1969 (Mar 19, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody happen to be watching the flyers/wings game? i just saw a quick shot of giroux in a black/green st. patty's day warm-up sweater. it was f'ing awesome! would love to see if they are for sale.
> 
> getting to the home stretch boys!


West coast trip for the B's couldn't come at a worse time. Thought it would be a good
test against the class of the west. Needless to say we don't measure up! They needed
to get some points to stay in the race for the division, seems those dreams are down the
toilet.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Effin playoffs!!!


----------



## spilly1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Go panthers I guess. They have the most Canadian players on there roster. Plus jagr deserves a cup . My team didn't make it this year. 

GO draft lottery!


----------



## torontoke (Apr 14, 2016)

spilly1 said:


> Go panthers I guess. They have the most Canadian players on there roster. Plus jagr deserves a cup . My team didn't make it this year.
> 
> GO draft lottery!


Who's your team?


----------



## spilly1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Born and raised in Vancouver.

Hard times!


----------



## torontoke (Apr 15, 2016)

spilly1 said:


> Born and raised in Vancouver.
> 
> Hard times!


Lol try being a leafs fan 
Not exactly a team to be proud of for awhile. But things are changing fast.
Hopefully we finally get a 1st oa pick and I'd rather see the nucks get 2 or 3 then Edmonton again.

If the oilers win another lotto I won't watch the nhl ever again


----------



## puck1969 (Apr 16, 2016)

spilly1 said:


> Go panthers I guess. They have the most Canadian players on there roster. Plus jagr deserves a cup . My team didn't make it this year.
> 
> GO draft lottery!



Jagr won 2 with the Penguins back in the day. I love the way all the hockey experts were
fawning over Jagr all year that he was playing at 43. I watched a couple of their games
and NOBODY touched him. Won't happen in the playoffs I'm afraid. I like the Panthers
and watched them intently when they made a run in 95/96 season.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Still don't know how they traded seguin even if he was a party animal haha I'm mad the Hawks traded dano in the Ladd deal. He had a lot of potential...Hawks love giving away their prospects too...it's gonna cost them down the road


I think Dano is a possible bust but it could be the homer in me. We saw all we could from him in our system at least..I really did want him to work out though.

Playoffs give me heart palpitations...


----------



## puck1969 (May 1, 2016)

Jonathan Drouin is fuckin' unbelievable! Watching the Isles TB series
and he's putting on a show. WTF was Tampa thinking when he was sent
down?


----------



## torontoke (May 1, 2016)

Woohoo
The leafs finally won something...
Not a playoff game but fuq me I'll take it.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 1, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> WTF was Tampa thinking when he was sent
> down?


i thought him and stevie y got into a pissing match after drouin demanded a trade. then he missed ahl game, etc. still gotta be some guys in the room that despise him.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 1, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Woohoo
> The leafs finally won something...
> Not a playoff game but fuq me I'll take it.


just glad it wasn't sabres or oilers. that was getting old.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 1, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Jonathan Drouin is fuckin' unbelievable! Watching the Isles TB series
> and he's putting on a show. WTF was Tampa thinking when he was sent
> down?


Glad to see him tearing it up


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 1, 2016)

Yeah I remember thinking how stupid Tampa was when we were playin them in the cup finals and they yanked em. Drouin has some defensive lapses but he's a goal scorer not a two way player. 

He would have been traded too, only reason Y didn't trade him is cause he didn't get the offer he wanted.


----------



## puck1969 (May 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I remember thinking how stupid Tampa was when we were playin them in the cup finals and they yanked em. Drouin has some defensive lapses but he's a goal scorer not a two way player.
> 
> He would have been traded too, only reason Y didn't trade him is cause he didn't get the offer he wanted.


Not only scoring but playing physical and literally taking over shifts... In the second
round of the Stanley Cup Playoffs?!?!?! A rookie?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 9, 2016)

Couple of real nice series going on


----------



## puck1969 (May 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Couple of real nice series going on


Nothin' worse than sitting down with a 6 pack of good beer and a couple of bowls
and have the home team's goalie shit his pants...... (Dallas/St. Louis)


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Nothin' worse than sitting down with a 6 pack of good beer and a couple of bowls
> and have the home team's goalie shit his pants...... (Dallas/St. Louis)


Couldn't believe that. Thought for sure Dallas was gonna take it


----------



## puck1969 (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Couldn't believe that. Thought for sure Dallas was gonna take it


Sharks game was no better. Hope for better in the conference finals. I think it's gonna be Sharks and Pitt in the finals.


----------



## bertaluchi (May 27, 2016)

How bout them Penguins? They looked good last night. Can't wait to see how they hold up against the Sharks. Should be a good final.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 27, 2016)

Go philllll


----------



## spilly1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have a beerfest token bet going for this series. If the penguins win tonight, I won't have to bring my wallet with me this year


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Terrorized with Sharks..


----------



## torontoke (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice to see Phil win a cup.
Congrats to all the pen fans on here.

Couple days til free agency 
Exciting times in leaf land lately


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2016)

Good job Chirelli... Hall for Larssen, now you've traded a #1 and #2 picks for no
where near enough


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2016)

Lucic is gonna have a hell of a time keeping up with the speedy Oilers. Especially
when he's not interested in hustling.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Some real interesting moves today


----------



## spilly1 (Jul 1, 2016)

As a Vancouver fan I'm satisfied with Erickson. And happy Looch the caveman Gooch didn't sign here


----------



## puck1969 (Jul 1, 2016)

spilly1 said:


> As a Vancouver fan I'm satisfied with Erickson. And happy Looch the caveman Gooch didn't sign here


It's funny, sports radio has been shitting on the possibility of bringing back Erickson
for the 6 years and approx. 6 million a year but they love the Backus signing for 5
years at 6 million. Erickson is a 30 goal scorer and is a great 2 way player, Backus is
a 20ish goal scorer and a physical presence on the ice. Seems like a wash. Bruins
have been trying to get smaller/speedier now they go in a different direction....

Lucic is just too slow and often times takes games off. Too much success and admiration
early in his career. He was a cult figure around here. The prototypical Bruin player everyone
falls in love with.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 1, 2016)

So anyone wanna guess who's the most improved team this year?
The leafs finished 30th so there jump will seem most drastic I think but a few other teams will be looking to surprise as well.
I say the jets, Devils and even the preds will be way better.
Edmonton will still suk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 1, 2016)

Preds defense is sick


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 1, 2016)

What now? Let me tell you what now...


----------



## puck1969 (Aug 2, 2016)

torontoke said:


> So anyone wanna guess who's the most improved team this year?
> The leafs finished 30th so there jump will seem most drastic I think but a few other teams will be looking to surprise as well.
> I say the jets, Devils and even the preds will be way better.
> Edmonton will still suk


Yep Devils are definitely better... Usually Bruin killers every year no matter who's in the lineup.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 2, 2016)

puck1969 said:


> Yep Devils are definitely better... Usually Bruin killers every year no matter who's in the lineup.


I think the Devils stole hall and there prospects are coming of age the will make a huge step this year.

Sadly I think the Bruins got even less mobile and will be worse.


----------



## puck1969 (Aug 2, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I think the Devils stole hall and there prospects are coming of age the will make a huge step this year.
> 
> Sadly I think the Bruins got even less mobile and will be worse.


Yes, and the young defencemen they re signed suck. Turnovers like Christmas presents on Dec. 26th.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2016)

Some hockey player just went crazy. Dropping mofos lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2016)

one week and counting fellas! let's lace em up and get after it.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 5, 2016)

World Cup was pretty entertaining

And the leafs seem to have taken a million steps forward in the skill dept.

I'm expecting the jets to be in a whole different universe this year too


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2016)

torontoke said:


> World Cup was pretty entertaining


it was but makes me wonder how the Canadians do so well in events like that and didn't have one Canadian team make the playoffs last year? kinda weird. 

just like football, i can't watch preseason hockey though. 

wanna make your Cup final prediction now?

i'll go tampa bay and anaheim.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 5, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it was but makes me wonder how the Canadians do so well in events like that and didn't have one Canadian team make the playoffs last year? kinda weird.
> 
> just like football, i can't watch preseason hockey though.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure but it might be because 50 percent of the nhl are Canadians and probably 90% of them were drafted to American teams and would rather play under the radar down south.
In all fairness Canada could have entered two full teams.

And the American team was selected for all the wrong reasons and torts is a jackass of a coach.

Preseason hockey is brutal but a good way to see the kids that will and will not make the big clubs.

Early for predictions but for fun I'll go
Caps/pens east final
Jets/ducks west


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I'm not 100% sure but it might be because 50 percent of the nhl are Canadians and probably 90% of them were drafted to American teams and would rather play under the radar down south.
> In all fairness Canada could have entered two full teams.
> 
> And the American team was selected for all the wrong reasons and torts is a jackass of a coach.
> ...


fucking winnipeg would go crazy if the jets made the finals. that town will blow up! 

you know what else was weird? team europe had no right handed shots. they kept bringing that up and you'd think the coach would want at least one on offense for faceoffs. guess that's why i'm not a coach?

what is that in your avatar? engine bay of a a VDub? looks sick. what kinda HP does it put out?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 5, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> fucking winnipeg would go crazy if the jets made the finals. that town will blow up!
> 
> you know what else was weird? team europe had no right handed shots. they kept bringing that up and you'd think the coach would want at least one on offense for faceoffs. guess that's why i'm not a coach?
> 
> what is that in your avatar? engine bay of a a VDub? looks sick. what kinda HP does it put out?


The World Cup teams were all selected weirdly.
Team Europe and North America both surprised the shit out of me.
I also expected way more out of Sweden and Finland.

Ya my avi is a type 1 beetle engine with a Porsche 911 fan shroud.
2275cc pushes an honest 220hp roughly. Never had it dynoed or taken it to the track but it destroys my buddies 13second 5L mustang

Good eye
And thanks btw


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2016)

torontoke said:


> 2275cc pushes an honest 220hp roughly. Never had it dynoed or taken it to the track but it destroys my buddies 13second 5L mustang



awesome! those vdubs are badass. but too funny, the car i have that is my next upgrade project is a 96 mustang cobra. 300HP from the factory is just a sedan nowadays. shit even a Hyundai.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 5, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> awesome! those vdubs are badass. but too funny, the car i have that is my next upgrade project is a 96 mustang cobra. 300HP from the factory is just a sedan nowadays. shit even a Hyundai.


I used to be big into the heavy hp cars and used to drive a 90 lx.
A few guys I used to hang with still build and race them but I've loved old school dubs since I was a kid.
Nothing quite like blowing someone's doors off with a lil air cooled 4 cylinder lol
My car would be scary fast if I got rid of all the stereo but I'm a bass head. 
My next project is a 55 merc/Ford pickup. That's getting a 302 or 351 depending on what I find.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2016)

@torontoke 
gotta love that opener for the Leafs, huh? hope he stays healthy all season. that was fun to watch.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> @torontoke
> gotta love that opener for the Leafs, huh? hope he stays healthy all season. that was fun to watch.


Yes sir
Kid is unreal 
I'm so glad the leafs didn't fall for all the hype for the finn


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 31, 2016)

That North American team was so fun to watch. Bunch of kids that 
didn't know they weren't supposed to be good.


----------



## AdrianG (Jan 17, 2017)

Always up for hockey discussion.
The leafs FINALLY have a team, thank god.
Marner,Matthews and Rielly are going to have phenomenal careers.


----------



## supbudee (Mar 15, 2017)

AdrianG said:


> Always up for hockey discussion.
> The leafs FINALLY have a team, thank god.
> Marner,Matthews and Rielly are going to have phenomenal careers.


They suck compared to the Sens though.


----------



## dux (Apr 14, 2017)

HELLO!!! 


IT'S PLAYOFFS!

where is everybody?
Go wild! Need a win tonight..


----------



## torontoke (Jun 28, 2017)

NHL has finally hit rock bottom.
2nd year 20yr old player @13.5mil 
Sure doesn't effect the rest of the league or even resigning your teammates.
What a world we live in.

Athletes earning more per week then world leaders and life saving surgeons.
Just in time for free agency bingo day were teams line up for a chance to sign their next few buy outs.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> NHL has finally hit rock bottom.
> 2nd year 20yr old player @13.5mil
> Sure doesn't effect the rest of the league or even resigning your teammates.
> What a world we live in.
> ...


Yeah that is nuts.. It took Kane and Toews bringing us 3 cups to give them 10 mil and us Hawks fans get shit for their contracts constantly. Maybe this will take the heat off us a bit lol..


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah that is nuts.. It took Kane and Toews bringing us 3 cups to give them 10 mil and us Hawks fans get shit for their contracts constantly. Maybe this will take the heat off us a bit lol..


Sorry dude but the hawks are exactly what will happen to the oilers now.
Everytime a player breaks out and becomes a star they will be traded the following year.
You guys just made the dumbest trade of the summer getting rid of panarin for saad.
Gross
Hate watching the NHL turn into the greed factory like the NFL and NBA


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Sorry dude but the hawks are exactly what will happen to the oilers now.
> Everytime a player breaks out and becomes a star they will be traded the following year.
> You guys just made the dumbest trade of the summer getting rid of panarin for saad.
> Gross
> Hate watching the NHL turn into the greed factory like the NFL and NBA


Yeah wasn't a fan of that trade. I wonder how panarin will do without Kane


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah wasn't a fan of that trade. I wonder how panarin will do without Kane


Honestly from the last few hawks games I watched I'm more worried how Kane will look without panarin.
Not exactly the most motivated players after they hit the 10mil plateau maybe.
Scares me thinking bout how cap crunched all these teams are gonna be once the stars start tying up 20% of the cap each.
Veterans in the league will be 25-30 and few guys beyond 31 will remain. They will be unaffordable pieces.
If you have 2-3 10mil guys u need 8-9 1mil guys which means rookies or elc guys


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Weird having ufa day on a Sunday.
Hope the leafs didn't get to much of a sniff in the first round to do something stupid.
Rumours are flying up here they want marleau Thornton and now duchene.
Guess they plan to rely on the Swedish d they just signed.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Weird having ufa day on a Sunday.
> Hope the leafs didn't get to much of a sniff in the first round to do something stupid.
> Rumours are flying up here they want marleau Thornton and now duchene.
> Guys they plan to rely on the Swedish d they just signed.


Wish the Hawks would do with thornton what they did Brad Richards. 1 year 1 mil . Wouldn't hate that deal.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Sorry dude but the hawks are exactly what will happen to the oilers now.
> Everytime a player breaks out and becomes a star they will be traded the following year.
> You guys just made the dumbest trade of the summer getting rid of panarin for saad.
> Gross
> Hate watching the NHL turn into the greed factory like the NFL and NBA





hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah wasn't a fan of that trade. I wonder how panarin will do without Kane


I know I'm in the minority but I actually like it. I think the main reason it was done was because Panarins contract runs out in two years and he will surely demand more money than the Hawks could afford. Its a big risk but I'm hoping it'll spark Toews offense.

What hurt more was trading Hjalmarson IMO..

I'm cool with McDavid getting a huge contract cause they're gonna be a force to reckon with and anything to drag em down is fine by me lol. Pretty ridiculous contract for someone who hasn't won a thing yet tho.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Weird having ufa day on a Sunday.
> Hope the leafs didn't get to much of a sniff in the first round to do something stupid.
> Rumours are flying up here they want marleau Thornton and now duchene.
> Guess they plan to rely on the Swedish d they just signed.


Yeah I hope the Leafs can get something going these next few years you guys deserve it. I'd take Matthews over McDavid any day..


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

I think the money is getting beyond belief.
How rich do these guys need to get.
Seriously does your wife need underwear made out of endangered animal skin or ur kids first car a Bentley.
No wonder the average fan can't afford to go to a game anymore.
I don't think moving a player because he deserves a raise is a good message to send but I'm sure I'm in the majority


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I hope the Leafs can get something going these next few years you guys deserve it. I'd take Matthews over McDavid any day..


Oh it's coming
We are loaded with kids chomping the bit.
Should be an exciting next couple years


----------



## Commycharb (Jul 15, 2017)

seriously 4th rookie in line gets 20 goals no one talks about it. He's even a TO boy apparently. Hopefully they all sign below their value long term to make a dynasty.
ACTUALLY WE SHOULD ALL HELP. All we have to do is start one of those crowd funding dilly o's and collect a few bucks from all the leaf fans. We then give a mill a year to players who sign below their value. We cheat the cap rules so the franchise doesn't have to. The boys still get paid and we get to watch legends row explode to include active roster players with a collection of cup rings on their fingers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I hope the Leafs can get something going these next few years you guys deserve it. I'd take Matthews over McDavid any day..


I'll have to disagree. Mathews is a heck of a good player, but I think he'll comeback down to earth this year. McDavid on the other hand is the best young player I've seen since Gretzky. I will be shocked if the Oilers don't win a few cups over the next decade...


----------



## torontoke (Jul 19, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll have to disagree. Mathews is a heck of a good player, but I think he'll comeback down to earth this year. McDavid on the other hand is the best young player I've seen since Gretzky. I will be shocked if the Oilers don't win a few cups over the next decade...


I just hope his ego doesn't cause him to go into many more speed woobles and get hammered.
Don't know what it is bout him bout I can see mcdavid getting freight trained and becoming a month and a half a year kinda player like stamkos
.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I just hope his ego doesn't cause him to go into many more speed woobles and get hammered.
> Don't know what it is bout him bout I can see mcdavid getting freight trained and becoming a month and a half a year kinda player like stamkos
> .


Yeah, I worry about that too. He's not the biggest guy on earth, and with his speed he's bound to take the short end of some big hits.

They need a Dave Semenko to patrol the corners for him!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 19, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, I worry about that too. He's not the biggest guy on earth, and with his speed he's bound to take the short end of some big hits.
> 
> They need a Dave Semenko to patrol the corners for him!


Unfortunately they all (stars) seem to either fall into that category or never get hurt.
Tbh the kid irks me for some reason, I was disappointed with his attitude from before he even got drafted. Might be the most talented since Crosby but no where near the poise or iq.
He also did himself no favours with that ridiculous contract so he will get to spend his career constantly playing with new unproven wingers. Rnh mcdavid lucic 25mil per season


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

LGI


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Apr 15, 2021)

Go Leafs Go! Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 15, 2021)

Tuka is coming back between the bars tonight, let's go Boston!


----------



## Dorian2 (May 8, 2021)

This guy is making my town proud!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

Go Oilers. Just put down $5 even though they're behind by one after the first period.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2021)

Well that didn't turn out well, lol.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well that didn't turn out well, lol.


I'm an Oiler fan except when they play Philly (Flyers fan since a kid). Philly's goalie Hart looked great last night and is a local product to boot!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 5, 2021)

There's a VERY goood hockey game going on between the Rangers at Oil. 

OT


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 1, 2022)

i started watching hockey. how do i know what team to choose to be a fanboy of?


----------



## myke (Feb 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i started watching hockey. how do i know what team to choose to be a fanboy of?


Any team but the Oilers,you'll be a happier fan lol.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 1, 2022)

myke said:


> Any team but the Oilers,you'll be a happier fan lol.


im in new jersey so, either devils or flyers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Broadstreet Bullies for the win!


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 1, 2022)

im watching both games right now. whoever wins the next 3 games will be my team.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

the flyers are 1 and 13 lately. they beat WPG last nite.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 6, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i started watching hockey. how do i know what team to choose to be a fanboy of?


Whatever team you pick, calling yourself a fanboy will get you beat up at the rink.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 6, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> im watching both games right now. whoever wins the next 3 games will be my team.


Hopefully their merch is cheap.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Stats

Spreads


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Sens Go


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Leafs.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Already both down 1.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

solakani said:


> Go Sens Go


how'd they get to the arena with the blockade? walk?


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how'd they get to the arena with the blockade? walk?


I dunno. Just lays my money down and hope for the best.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Both Leafs and Sens are up. They better not choke in the 3rd


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2022)

Leafs won in OT. Winner winner, chicken dinner


----------



## ISK (Feb 8, 2022)

So what's up with the Habs this year....overall last place is downright embarrassing.


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Habs hosting Devils tonight. It is a race to the bottom with Devils 7L and Habs 4L.


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

'Ole Ole Ole'


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2022)

solakani said:


> Habs hosting Devils tonight. It is a race to the bottom with Devils 7L and Habs 4L.


flyers are doing their best to get down there too. lol. 

the habs were in the cup final last year though. that's amazing. first to worst kinda scenario


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 8, 2022)

I like going to the high school varsity games. those kids play aggressive


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)

Habs tanked looks like.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> flyers are doing their best to get down there too. lol.
> 
> the habs were in the cup final last year though. that's amazing. first to worst kinda scenario


The Habs went much further than they should have last season. On paper they didn’t have the team to go deep but they had enough players with a lot of heart and they used that to carry the momentum. A team with a lot of grinders and diggers will almost always beat a team full of superstars in the playoffs. When you and I chatted about it last year, I thought they would go deep because of the way they were playing at the end of the season.

They were also fortunate enough to play the Leafs in the first round, so that helped.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

I’d like to see someone permanently take out this piece of shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d like to see someone permanently take out this piece of shit.


i watched that earlier this a.m. how does Cindy Crosbaby not drop the gloves? 
but yeah, marchand is by far the dirtiest player in the game. these 3 or 5 game suspension are bullshit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i watched that earlier this a.m. how does Cindy Crosbaby not drop the gloves?
> but yeah, marchand is by far the dirtiest player in the game. these 3 or 5 game suspension are bullshit.


I was going to make a comment about Crosby too. He couldn’t have seen the punch. Letang didn’t do anything either. You gotta believe if someone saw that they would have gone crazy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was going to make a comment about Crosby too. He couldn’t have seen the punch. Letang didn’t do anything either. You gotta believe if someone saw that they would have gone crazy.


good point. but if you don't see the punch, you see the stick and should have blasted brad. even with a game misconduct coming your way. the punch and then the carve job, that broke the code IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> good point. but if you don't see the punch, you see the stick and should have blasted brad. even with a game misconduct coming your way. the punch and then the carve job, that broke the code IMO.


Absolutely. Maybe that’s why the Pens haven’t done much the past few years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

Did Mr X pick his team yet?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did Mr X pick his team yet?


i think he's gonna be a fan of the WNBA instead? they accept fanboys. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

to your point @CunningCanuk 









Will this be when NHL throws the book at Brad Marchand?


Boston Bruins forward Brad Marchand is facing yet another suspension for his actions on Tuesday night and it could result in a significant suspension.




www.yahoo.com





i can't give the pens much love in this debate when they had the pre marchand dirtiest player: matt cooke


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2022)

Jae-Jen said:


> Not a fan, but sometimes watch the games.


what sport are you a fan of?


----------



## solakani (Feb 11, 2022)

Winnipeg at Dallas 
go jets go


----------



## ISK (Feb 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what sport are you a fan of?


Womens beach volleyball


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 19, 2022)

Blues are my hometown team but I like the Islanders also


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2022)

Hockey just lost a great one. I’m not a Habs fan but you have to admire a guy who could skate like that with a 2 pack a day cigarette habit.

RIP Guy.

*National funeral for Habs great Guy Lafleur to be held May 3 in Montreal*


Read in The Canadian Press: https://apple.news/AHFEA5ZFvQhq9Dq9-2P-gqQ


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 24, 2022)

ISK said:


> Womens beach volleyball
> 
> View attachment 5084240


Zoom in has the be my favorite feature on computers these days.


----------

